# Hurt feelings



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Some people's mouth works faster than their brain. I'm sort of thin skinned so I can sympathise. I'd let it go, she was thoughtless but did try to make things right. You're a talented person, remember that and get on with your knitting.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was in Hobby Lobby just browsing the yarn, and a woman came up and asked me where she can get just a small piece of yarn she needed to tie something up.. I told her which was the cheapest, and she said.. I can't believe they still sell yarn, who buys it? Isn't it so over? Only old ladies knit!!! Boy, did I rip into her!!!!!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

well I imagine she's feeling pretty stupid right now, wishing she'd kept her mouth shut. so don't be so hurt, she's probably hurting too.
I think of my Gramma Lindsley, she was a wonderful little lady, hair always braided & wrapped around her head. She had needles clicking all the time. I was so impressed cause she could look & talk with us and never miss a stitch.
Your friend needs to get out more, movie stars.... football players.... recovering drug addicts :lol: are knitting for pleasure & therapy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I had just the opposite experience this week. My very fashion conscious and brand concious GD (15) was in an Apricot Lane store this past week. (Ladies boutique shop with lots of accessories.) She saw all the slouch hats, wristlets, etc. Her comment - "Gee, my grandma can make all that for me and a lot less expensive." It was pretty nice to be appreciated instead of considered an out of step old fuddy duddy....

On the other hand, her mom (my DD #!) wants winter wear for Christmas but not yarn gloves/mittens, not a tight fitting hat.... yada, yada...

Some people have no idea that handmade *can* be custom and wonderful.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

talent comes back in style....isnt it something how many knitted items are out there this year. A checker at Wal Mart oh how I wish I could make a beanie Told her to get a Learn to Knit book and go for it. really!!!! you think!! Hope she got started.


----------



## pdearing (Nov 25, 2011)

It was a very unkind remark. But, I think she valued your friendship by trying to retract her words.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

some people like to walk arround with both feet in their mouths they are the ones i like to put down or treat with a smart reply bad of me i know but the devil in me always wins


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I say, Just ignore people like that!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I totally agree with you. I have had friends laugh when I would take my knitting out. I thought only "old ladies in rocking chairs" knitted.

Excuse me, maybe they do, but there are a bunch of us not in rocking chairs and we are enjoying every minute of our knitting,thank you very much.

like was said, people speak before they think. They should be the ones embarassed, not us.

Have a Merry Christmas and Happy Knitting!!

MaryKathryn :thumbup: :-D


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Humm, I do wonder what knitters look like. I met a fairly young, reasonable trim, cute gal in the gun store. She was shopping for a Glock and ended up with something like a .45. On her wrist was a bracelet that said, "I'd rather be knitting."

A fair amount of knitting by the owner's 20-something daughters goes on in that gun store. We haven't taught him to knit yet, but he will break down one of these days. HE looks like Santa Claus.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


 :thumbup:   And she will never know the beauty of knitting or the wonderful feeling as the fibers touch our fingers  so don,t let her get to you :thumbup:


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Over Thanksgiving, I was visiting my son and family. The 11 year old girl was watching me crochet. I asked her if she wanted to learn. She got all excited and so I reached into my ever-present yarn bag and pulled out a hook and a ball of yarn. We spent most of the evening making chains and sc's. The next morning she came to me and quietly said her brother Sam (20 yrs old) would like to learn, too! So I called him over and got him started too. The difference between the two was she liked the softness of the yarn in her fingers, and he looked at it as a mathematical problem. Then I was told they wanted to go to Richard's, the local craft store. When I asked why, they said they wanted to get their own hooks and some yarn in a color THEY chose! Last I heard, they are still working at it.

So much for little old ladies!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

troi said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Obviously your acquaintance (I notice you didn't say "friend") is very ignorant. A lot of famous people knit and crochet, and how does she suppose "old people" get to know how to do it?! You really should pity her.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

There was a post here on KP about a week ago about an article saying that knitting is used in prison to help the hardened criminals relax and focus on something besides criminal activity. It was a very interesting article, and I surely wouldn't think some of these guys "look" like knitters. They made hats and blankets for preemies and shelter children.

Keep knitting and thinking about all the good things you make for family and friends.
Hugs
Yvette


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am not sure what knitters are supposed to look like. Personally, I am always impressed when someone has a creative talent, not matter what it is. I have not had anyone make a rude or thoughless comment to me about knitting (maybe they know better). Most just ignore what I am doing or make polite inquiries. Doesn't matter to me what they are thinking. I am too busy making sure I don't have to frog.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

black kitty said:


> ... And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Humm, I do wonder what knitters look like. I met a fairly young, reasonable trim, cute gal in the gun store. She was shopping for a Glock and ended up with something like a .45. On her wrist was a bracelet that said, "I'd rather be knitting." 
[/quote]

I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.[/quote]

The needles would surprise him but pulling a Glock out of your knitting bag would be worth it to see the expression on his face, lol. My "nine" is a Springfield. One of the knitting daughters outshot an FBI agent in a competition once. I think in rural areas guns and knitting needles (or quilting needles) go together.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


ummm i have had the same thing and said " oh never mind, not everyone can be a artist"  worked like a charm LOL i am sure that she thinks i am the biggest "b" out there LOL


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> Over Thanksgiving, I was visiting my son and family. The 11 year old girl was watching me crochet. I asked her if she wanted to learn. She got all excited and so I reached into my ever-present yarn bag and pulled out a hook and a ball of yarn. We spent most of the evening making chains and sc's. The next morning she came to me and quietly said her brother Sam (20 yrs old) would like to learn, too! So I called him over and got him started too. The difference between the two was she liked the softness of the yarn in her fingers, and he looked at it as a mathematical problem. Then I was told they wanted to go to Richard's, the local craft store. When I asked why, they said they wanted to get their own hooks and some yarn in a color THEY chose! Last I heard, they are still working at it.
> 
> So much for little old ladies!


Fabulous! and another male 'convert' Well done you 
:thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Maybe she didn't think she looked intelligent enough? ha ha ha


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was six years old, I taught both of my daughters to knit and my three grand daughters. Knitting is the most relaxing and productive thing to do. Both of my daughters are "career" women and they constantly knit. The new yarns have encouraged my grand daughters to knit. They see things in the magazines and then see the prices and decide that they can not only produce it for less, but customize it as well. Knitters are not old ladies! They are creative geniuses who are way above the curve!!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Dream weaver you have those anagrams again.....lololol what is a DD? Is there alist somewhere on this forum for those of us that don't know what the abreviations mean. It would sure save some time while typing/talking. ttyl I know what that one is.....lol that one too! Have a good day. HGD



Dreamweaver said:


> I had just the opposite experience this week. My very fashion conscious and brand concious GD (15) was in an Apricot Lane store this past week. (Ladies boutique shop with lots of accessories.) She saw all the slouch hats, wristlets, etc. Her comment - "Gee, my grandma can make all that for me and a lot less expensive." It was pretty nice to be appreciated instead of considered an out of step old fuddy duddy....
> 
> On the other hand, her mom (my DD #!) wants winter wear for Christmas but not yarn gloves/mittens, not a tight fitting hat.... yada, yada...
> 
> Some people have no idea that handmade *can* be custom and wonderful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a shame that use knitters are stereo typed isn't it? Just think of all the famous celebrities who now knit and aren't ashamed to come out about it.

But yes, you are right, some of my friends mock my knitting abilities, until they want something knitting that is.

Chin up, be proud of what you can do and who you are.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


.

I am always surprised about the way knitters are thought of in other countries. I live in Cardiff, South Wales, UK. There is a big knitting revival here. No bad remarks about knitters at all. We have lots of folk handmade yarn and sock knitting going on. Lots of knitters from 16 upwards. in fact the majority of yarn manufacturers are targeting young people with great designs and yarns. We have knitting groups in cafe's sitting in the windows for all too see. knitting away and they are up to about 25 years old. In fact I felt too old to join them.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


LOVE IT!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well - that really spoke volumes about how disconnected from the real world that they are now doesn't it? Creativity comes in all forms, to bad they don't have any. I just laugh at comments like that and usually say something like - Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did that just blurt out before you had a chance to think about it first? They will be the very ones one day that will be asking you to make them a scarf or something in the fashion at the moment = to which you had better say - I would be more than happy to buy you a needle and some yarn and teach you how to make it for yourself but I just have soooo many requests, I don't have time to do anything else.


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

Had to have a little smile when i read this-I was looking at knitting patterns for scarves hats mitts etc and showed some to a colleague who stated that knitting is so old fashioned no body does that any more-so everyone else i work with is getting handmade and i think beatiful scarves gloves cowls etc for xmas -she has got a box of cheap bought choccies-now who is having the last laugh!!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

You go girl,


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

You go girl, :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I can't understand why you would let that bother you" Evidently she is not a hobby person. I get that all the time with my quilting " People think we are absolutely nuts to sit there and cut material up into little pieces only to put it back to gether again. THey don't understand because they have never tried it and lets face it" there are people that just are not into creating things. I think people who can create are very special people there fore ignore her remark and knit onnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Some people's mouth works faster than their brain. I'm sort of thin skinned so I can sympathise. I'd let it go, she was thoughtless but did try to make things right. You're a talented person, remember that and get on with your knitting.


Well said, Bea.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was in Hobby Lobby just browsing the yarn, and a woman came up and asked me where she can get just a small piece of yarn she needed to tie something up.. I told her which was the cheapest, and she said.. I can't believe they still sell yarn, who buys it? Isn't it so over? Only old ladies knit!!! Boy, did I rip into her!!!!!


Some people are totally clueless. I'm glad you let her "have it."


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

unie said:


> I say, Just ignore people like that!


Yep, ignore the ignorant!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Judging by all of these comments, knitters come across as very thinned skin, possessive of their skills or lack thereof and do not demonstrate just how nice this forum can be. I would say "get a life or go back to your knitting bag and not your self-pity bag!" Bet some of you are already gritting your teeth at my remarks but they are truly deserved - why the attitude that we deserve a throne because we can knit???


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Perhaps you could have said "I dont know what a knitter looks like, but I like being creative and using my brain, what do you like doing?" through clenched teeth!


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I can't understand why you would let that bother you" Evidently she is not a hobby person. I get that all the time with my quilting " People think we are absolutely nuts to sit there and cut material up into little pieces only to put it back to gether again. THey don't understand because they have never tried it and lets face it" there are people that just are not into creating things. I think people who can create are very special people there fore ignore her remark and knit onnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!


this made me laugh because it is exactly what you described after watching my mum quilting.. I would love to have the patience and I know how much work goes into quilting, thats why we dont give away things we make to people who dont appreciate or understand about the creative side of home made craft things.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Many times I was told that knitting or crocheting is for old people and I don't like the comments but I brush it off. What gets me is that those same people have seen my work and now are either asking me to make something for them or to teach them. Guess what I don't think I am an old lady and they should get an old lady to do it for them. I don't do it out of spite but would love to poke em with the needles.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I like your reply. When I read the original remark, my brain said, "Oh, how sad she thinks she can't knit". I didn't think of it as an insult at all, but rather a statement that she was missing something! Funny how brains react differently. I am fortunate to have three very dear friends, none of whom knit; however, one does amazing painting on silk, another makes gourmet cake,one is an accomplished jewellry maker. I don't do any of those things and we all admire each other's talents. And we all get gifts that we absolutely adore and cherish. Keep your chin up, and your needles clicking, I say!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

You know, this seems to be the times when people think that you need to spend lots of money on gifts. When I was a young person all the girls knit. They did lots of scandinavian knits and argile socks for there BF, Dads, Brothers etc


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Hold your head up high and wield those old knitting needles. At least you're producing something worthwhile!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some people are just born with a silver foot in their mouth, they don't always mean to say hurtful things it just happens.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thoughtless and hurtful remark, I can totally sympathize with how you're feeling. But she did try to retract to save face and your feelings. Just chalk it up to foot-in-mouth disease... and go on knitting


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

Perhaps that is why you are only aquaintances and not close friends.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am Secretary of a Community Centre and Social club where we have a resident junior dance class. I take my knitting with me and the dancers love to watch. I take spare needles and wool and several of them are giving it a try and these kids are only 4,5,6 years old. Maybe one day they will come on the knitting site and tell you all how they started. I am knitting with black wool, a 1 year old's cardigan,at the moment.Its for the dance teachers daughter. Grown ups may have a problem with knitters but kids just love to watch a ball of wool and two needles turn into something beautiful.


----------



## Isschade (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a GOOD question not a bad one and I've said what you've said many times... WITH the same answers and I just say "Why yes... You're my friend and friends have a lot in common and I thought you'd be as good at knitting as you are being a friend. 

I never take it as a slam to me .. and BELIEVE ME .. I've been slammed by a verbally, emotionally and mentally abusive mother and ex husband for the first 48 years of my life, so I am quite insecure and my self esteem has been in the basement for most of my life. 

There are many things that I can do, though I will never profess to be an expert at anything unless it's knowing when someone is belittling me. But I really think that question was more aimed at that person's SELF rather than you.  If you can... turn it around to your advantage. Maybe her self esteem is low but is putting on a good "face". 

Just a thought. 
Sincerely,
Becca


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that most folks consider knitters to be "old fogeys", but that appears to be changing, since I see a lot of young people knit these days. Your "friend" appears to be one of those "old fogeys" who never did learn the wonderful art of knitting. Consider it her loss and not yours. 

When I was in grade school in Germany, it was a required subject in school. All girls(not boys, however--that was in the "good old days" LOL--had to learn to knit. It was kind of a requirement like wearing an apron.

Aren't you glad those "good old days" are gone? I think I inherited my fighting instincts from my mother and grandmother, who both were not your "usual" women and who did not always follow the "LAW OF THE LAND" when it came to a woman's "duty".


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

Now days it is very "hip" to knit. Maybe she just isn't a very modern woman.


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

Try not to take your friend's remark personally. She didn't know you were a knitter. She didn't intend to hurt your feelings, because she tried to make up for her remark. 

Some people have an unreal image of what a knitter is, but they are wrong. We just need to show them what cool people knitters are!!!LOL


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Last christmas I had all my family crocheting.And I do know it is done in doctors circles as a expensive hobby with fancy wool and they go away to hotels in groups to relax. So maybe they tell their patients to do it, as part of their cure. 

I like the comment, "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere." I might use that.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT DOES A KNITTER LOOK LIKE?????


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Knitters must look like deaf people because thats the answer I get when I tell someome that I am deaf "you dont look deaf!"


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha!Ha!Ha! That's great!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just smile and keep on knitting beautiful things.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I found a picture of Russell Crowe knitting on the internet but for some reason I can't paste it on here.So that is what a knitter looks like!!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

dwr, your friend doesn't know what she is missing, don't take her response to heart. I am a long time cocheter, while living in NYC (many people knit/crochet while in the train)my friend who had just learned to knit asked me to take a knitting class with her, so I said ok. I went to one class, the knitting teacher asked if I knew anything about yarns/fibers, my response was yes, I crochet, to which she replied "chrocheting is just a bunch of knots placed together, knitting is a true craft"! I never went back, there is no space in my life for such people. After moving back to Dallas I decided to give knitting a second try. I went to a LYS, signed up for classes was taught by a wonderful teacher who prefers knitting to crochet but doesn't belittle it.


black kitty, I laughed so hard after reading your reply, I would say you are a fellow Texan. I know not all Texans fit the description, so please no hate mail.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Never listen to an insult! I predict that there will come a time when someone sees something knitted, crocheted, embroidered, etc and will have to use our equivilent of the Internet to learn how to do it. We are a truly talented breed.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Even though they never said anything, I felt my best friends thought knitting was a waste of time. Of course she does not have a hobby except for spending money shopping. (Mean comment I know). Anyway when I showed them the blanket I had knit for my GD they totally changed their minds. Plus they respect that I knit for charity. Anyway, for the non knitters, if they see what can be done perhaps they will change their minds. Also, in the yarn section of stores I frequently have a hard time getting down those aisles to browse because there are so many other knitters looking too. And they come in all shapes, sizes and ages.


----------



## LemonPeppoArt (Nov 16, 2011)

All I can say to you wonderful, talented, artful knitters is that Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz, Winona Ryder, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Madonna, Ricki Lake, Vannah White, Goldie Hawn, Sarah Jessica Parker, Dakota Fanning, Kimberly Stewart (Rod's daughter), and Russell Crowe are huge knitters, too! That means that those who knit are all ages and genders, in varied career positions, and are particularly gorgeous! So, tell those ignorant needlework-bashers to do some research before speaking about topics they know nothing about. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I had an aunt who always told me NEVER give up your hobbies or your friends and you will never be bored. As I get older I have observed that the people I know who go go go all the time are going to have a very hard time if ever they get ill or for whatever reason have to be confined to their homes with nothing to do. I know alot of people who have no hobbies, who do not even pick up a book. My aunt passed away but she was a young widow and she always sewed, and did needlework, read, cooked and all she said to me is there are not enough hours in the day to do the things she loved. She did alot of doll making and the clothing was perfect. Every time someone says anything to me about being a homebody and knitting I think to myself "At least I will not go nuts if I can't get out and think of what my aunt taught me. I was a widow sooner than I should have been 16 yrs ago and my hobbies got me through it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Maybe by her comment, she felt that she was actually putting herself down. I laughed a little at it. I don't know what a knitter looks like but as for old ladies, I have visited nursing homes often and have only once seen an old lady knitting. They do not always have the mind nor the agility to knit. 

So, knit while you can. Also, maybe you should knit something for her and give/send it to her with a note showing her what you can do with knitting and that you would show her how to knit. Truly, she may want to knit but the words just came out wrong.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

I was at the Fiber Fest in Rhinebeck a few months ago and knitters ranged from old to young, heavy to slim and everything in between. Who cares what anyone says. We have our therapy and create beautiful things.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


My thoughts are she is saying, Do I look that smart?


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

The key word here is "aquaintance." Friends do not treat friends like that person did. Just rude, ignore. Count your other blessings...like your stash!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I work as a receptionist and my job allows me to crochet between calls. I am constantly told how their Grandmothers crochet but they never learned and regretted it. I can not tell you how many young people are interested and willing to learn. Sounds to me as that awkard moment was just that...an awkward moment. One of my bosses litlle girls knits...she is 10 and has made some lovely scarves.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

When she said "Do I look like a knitter?" I don't think she meant it as a derogatory remark. She was stating that she didn't feel knowledgeable enough to be a knitter, actually putting HERSELF AS LESS THAN SOMEONE WHO KNITS. I really don't think she meant it as an insult. Especially if she has always wanted to learn. I have friends who think I'm SPECIAL because I can knit and crochet and even though they have tried they don't feel smart enough to do it or they don't have the patience and many of them envy me that I can. Give her the benefit of the doubt and be kind to yourself. If you have good self esteem and know you are talented and can knit, who cares what anyone else things?


----------



## scrow (Dec 9, 2011)

I learned to knit in high school and have knitting ever since. I can't tell you how many people have stopped everything they were doing to tell me they wish they knew how to make the things I made. Knitting has nothing to do with age, it's about creative people wanting to be productive and make beautiful things. I can't keep up with the things that the teenagers and young adults want me to make for them.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> Over Thanksgiving, I was visiting my son and family. The 11 year old girl was watching me crochet. I asked her if she wanted to learn. She got all excited and so I reached into my ever-present yarn bag and pulled out a hook and a ball of yarn. We spent most of the evening making chains and sc's. The next morning she came to me and quietly said her brother Sam (20 yrs old) would like to learn, too! So I called him over and got him started too. The difference between the two was she liked the softness of the yarn in her fingers, and he looked at it as a mathematical problem. Then I was told they wanted to go to Richard's, the local craft store. When I asked why, they said they wanted to get their own hooks and some yarn in a color THEY chose! Last I heard, they are still working at it.
> 
> So much for little old ladies!


Oh my goodness - someone else who spells their name the way I do!! Hello!!

I'm so glad to hear your grandchildren are picking this up and carrying on the tradition! It seems to skip generations ... my grandmother taught me and my sister to knit and crochet, and we both still do so. My aunt also knows how to knit, but she prefers other crafts and so doesn't knit at all.

None of my kids is remotely interested in learning to knit or crochet - which is why I will start the grandchildren on it as soon as they're old enough to hold hooks and needles (and as soon as I have some grandkids ...)


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Having been the one to hurt another knitter's feelings recently, I know from my perspective that keeping my foot out of my mouth is not always easy! We knitters are sensitive and possessive about our knitting addiction, me included. It helps to laugh and go on.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

To me, there's an inner strength with knitting. I enjoy knitting in public. I sometimes get comments from young people about how their Grandmas knit too, then 'oops sorry'. I laugh and say how my Nan taught me to knit when I was 5 years old. She even had a rocker. I tell them how I'm just glad she taught me like a 'righty', and not the 'lefty' I am. It takes both hands, anyway. Thanks up there, Nan.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's unfortunate that your acquaintance responded before thinking but don't take it to heart. I didn't realize that any of us knitters had a "look". Many people don't realize the work and talent that is needed to knit or crochet. I think that some people view it as mindless activity but if you can read a pattern or a chart consider yourself a problem solver and some one with patience. I've had my feelings hurt when I've given a hand knitted gift and never received an acknowledgement, knowing that the gift was probably put in a drawer and forgotten. But on the other hand I cherish knowing that many people do appreciate it. Twenty years ago I knitted a sweater and leggings for my newborn nephew. I recently discovered that when my great nephew was born 7 years ago the outfit had been saved and passed on to him. No greater compliment I think.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been a knitter since I was 12...my parents always thought I was cute wearing my "granny gown" in front of the tv and knitting! My husband loves my hobby and supports me...2 years ago, he surprised me with a set of interchangable needles! Knitting has become more popular regardless of age. I don't care what other people think or say, I enjoy it! No excuse for rudeness!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

People these days are so used to picking something off the shelf that dozens of people are wearing. Manufactured hats and mittens are so thin! It's pitiful. I like making one of a kind items that are of superior quality. Some of the people I know don't think to buy hats or gloves when they go out shopping and it turns cold. I've knit and given mittens to them and they were so grateful.

I just gave away mittens to a coworker that relocated from Florida and isn't prepared for our weather. I have a boss who lost her earpiece for her cell phone. Yesterday, I presented her with a cell phone sock with a pocket for her bluetooth earpiece. I put it on a lanyard so she could wear it around her neck. Where are you going to find something like that in the stores? By the way, this would be a great Christmas present. The original pattern was for an Ipod sock, but I made it a little longer to accommodate my boss's phone. This will easily attach to a lanyard if you add a D ring.

http://chocnvodka.blogware.com/blog/_archives/2005/8/26/1172247.html


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


THIS is why this bulletin board needs to add "LIKE" buttons. I LIKE THIS.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

lol


theresa1 said:


> Knitters must look like deaf people because thats the answer I get when I tell someome that I am deaf "you dont look deaf!"


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I am at the point in life that I am home alone a lot. I would go stir crazy if I didn't knit, sew, read and have my cats and dogs. All my life I have been ask "what do you want to do that for" about various projects. Some people just don't understand or want to. I thinl they are the loosers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with lpeni that she probably didn't feel capable of learning to knit.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't have your feelings hurt. People have preconceived ideas about all kinds of hobbies. I am 60 years old and ride a Harley Davidson motorcycle !!! Not the small one either - I handle the big HOG. I am a trim (100 #) in shape blonde. I am a paralegal and work in the courtroom. Judges an attorneys are shocked when they see me on my motorcycle. People have big misconceptions about Harley riders too. BTW, I do not have any tattoos. Perhaps you should have asked her how to spot a knitter !!! hahaha Don't fret, you are taking it too personally. People will always be people. enjoy your knitting. (I also knit, SCUBA and kayak) I don't mean to make this all about me, I am just trying to illustrate that it is OK for people to have the wrong idea. You just taught her that her idea of a knitter was waaayyyy wrong. Good for you.



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## Noah'sMim (Oct 12, 2011)

These are the first people who admire a sweater, scarf or hat and ask where you got it, just puff out your chest and say I made it, it can't be bought in a store - that should keep them quiet for a while. Maybe they'll think.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in a Doctor's office yesterday (one that I had never met) and of course had my knitting. She told me that she knit, but only the basics, but found it so relaxing. She was a leftie, taught by a right hand person and thought that was some of her problems. I told her there wasn't any right or wrong, just personal preference, but gave her a couple of tips that might help her. I encouraged her to keep on knitting. Also, we have a VERY talented female surgeon locally who is an avid knitter as is the local Episcopal Priest. Don't let anyone rain on your parade. Keep knitting and smiling! You know you're talented!


----------



## hikingtee (Nov 22, 2011)

Crafting whether it is working with yarn or some other medium is alive and well and those who think they don't have the talent are just a little jealous of us. Take her comment to mean she doesn't have the ability and wish she did.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> Judging by all of these comments, knitters come across as very thinned skin, possessive of their skills or lack thereof and do not demonstrate just how nice this forum can be. I would say "get a life or go back to your knitting bag and not your self-pity bag!" Bet some of you are already gritting your teeth at my remarks but they are truly deserved - why the attitude that we deserve a throne because we can knit???


A bit harsh... the niceness of this forum is that people can 'talk' to others and receive some support from like-minded friends. I am now going to 'get a life' along with my gritted teeth.


----------



## traceylyn6472 (Dec 3, 2011)

When I was a young girl (teenage) my mother was an avid crewel stitcher. She did lovely work. she enjoyed it. One day she was at church for some kind of womens club thing and had her work with her so she could pick it up when there was a little time. a woman she admired (who was always at the church doing something) saw what she was doing and made the statement that "I do not have time for that! I can do that when I am older and can't do anything else!" Well, my mother put it down picking it up only rarely after that. the irony is she had diabetis and in her "older" years her eyes were so bad she could not do anything because she was nearly blind. Do not listen to people like that. You know what? People say those things because they really can't do knitting or crewel or cross stitch or whatever. enjoy your craft and consider it just "sour grapes" what ever it is.


----------



## galeshade (Dec 1, 2011)

She was jealous because you knew how and she didnt. You have to stand up for what you believe in, knitting is a very good hobby, I knit and crochet. Just keep smiling when someone says something like that. You have broad shoulder and you should be proud of what you are doing.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Or, rather that being so thin-skinned as you put it, turn the comment around. Perhaps it was a self-deprecating remark at her own lack of ability. I've been knitting since I was 10 and am now 62... to me, that's what a knitter "looks like". Life is too short to take such off-handed remarks so seriously.


----------



## sharonjewell (May 12, 2011)

On a lunch break a few years ago, a coworker remarked, why make it when you can go to Walmart and buy it. She then went on to say that I looked like a granny knitting. I told her I was a granny and it was amazing that both feet could fit in her mouth. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## bethe (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe she doesn't look like she could figure it out ..anyway????


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I'm going to get a life by taking my gritted teeth, thin skinned self and climb back up on my throne and knit, knit, knit.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It is so annoying when talents like ours are 'put down' by others. My son regularly turns down my offer to make Millie (3) dresses and trousers and jumpers, in favour of them buying things for her at Next. I'm so sad that they don't appreciate that things that are made by a doting grandparent would cost them nothing but be of far superior quality AND be unique. I am praying for the day when my granddaughter asks me to make her something in favour of having it bought for her.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

This forum, which was so friendly and positive is becoming an angry lot due to this subject. Let's all be more positive. Time to Let Go of this subject. Let's get back on track. Be kind, be positive, and keep this forum as great as it can be and has been.


----------



## tape (Jul 17, 2011)

When I get in that rocking chair.. I will need someting to do...
So I am practicing now... :>) Tape


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Oh the mouths of some............I think the image is a gray-haired little woman huddled in her rocker with a shawl over her shoulders.........a shawl she knit, by the way! At my work two other very avid "yarn addicts" are in their mid-twenties!! Ignore, all of us on knitting paradise can't be wrong.


----------



## Crochet4fun (Dec 9, 2011)

You are all justifying knitting by saying how you are so young and not old in rocking chairs. Please realize you are being as rude about age as anyone else has been about knitting.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


She is the one who has the problem. Those who don't engage in the wonderful activity of knitting or think those who do are strange are missing out in not only the activity, but the wonderful people we communicate with...so don't fret or feel badly- knitting is for the "cool people"
shula


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ouchy...but a good come back...lol..loved this, the best one thus far...says it all, doesn't it?



rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

And the first to ask us to knit for them are the one's that don't knit. Go figure!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Next time response?
"Do I * look * like a knitter?"
"Well, I try to assume the _best_ of anyone, so I was hoping you are."


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


Ya clock 'em 'r glock 'em! GREAT!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

irisbel said:


> This forum, which was so friendly and positive is becoming an angry lot due to this subject. Let's all be more positive. Time to Let Go of this subject. Let's get back on track. Be kind, be positive, and keep this forum as great as it can be and has been.


Yes, this Forum is great and the people on it are great! I've learned so many knitting things on it from so many helpful people. :-D


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

You know, as i was reading through the comments I felt sad for the women who made the insensitive comment. I think one of the reasons why knitting has come "back" in such a big way is twofold.

1. It has been clinically shown that it is a great stress reliever. with our lives continuing to have more and more demands put on our time and lives, even a 15 minute block of time seems peaceful and theraputic.

2. With everything becoming available with our technology and across the internet we are becoming a less "social" group of people. Gatherings to knit, crochet, or any other handcraft hobby is a way to have "personal" contact with people who share the same interest and become a personal support for all involved. (I think they may have been a run-on sentence!) 

I think the groups that I am involved with have some of the nicest, most caring and sharing people I know! 

So this women that made the comment does not see the valuable advantages of the craft. I also will apologize for this lengthy response. I hope every has a great day and weekend....keep upthe beautiful work...Happy knitting!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

If we don't keep these arts alive to pass on the generations, who will? There's a big difference between made with love and buying at Walmart.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

HERE'S ACOMFORTING HUG FOR A FELLOW KNITTER WHO HAS TO PUT UP WITH BANANA BRAINED PEOPLE![~~]
People just say anything because the mouth is running before the brain is in gear. A Co-worker in the Mailroom is deaf. I got a call from another office complaining that he doesn't answer the phone. I apologized and explained that the clerk on duty is deaf and gave her the supervisor's extension. So she replied in a huff, "Well, at least he could pick up the phone!" AND DO WHAT, I thought. I asked her if she knew what deaf was and she almost shouted in my ear,
"Of course I do! Can't hear!"
GO FIGURE!
Pass me my knitting, please. U keep on keeping on no matter what. Your creations make up for all the foolishness in your life. Enjoy it.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Next time response?
"Do I * look * like a knitter?"
"Well, I try to assume the _best_ of anyone, so I was hoping you are."

She embarassed herself and did try to recover, but her social faux pas reflects her ignorance.

Hopefully she learned a lesson. And *you* helped her grow. She probably won't make that flippant remark again.


----------



## Ashaki (Dec 7, 2011)

I live in Grenada, a tiny beautiful island in the Caribbean. The weather here is mostly warm, except around Christmas time when its a bit chilly at nights. My sister, who lives in Texas was here for Christmas last year and she taught me to knit. Now I am knitting stuff, may for babies, for my friends. They are all facinated. I feel so proud. But there are folks who will make comments like "do people still knit"..so please feel proud of yourself.


----------



## Isschade (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually taught my husband's BLIND GRANDMOTHER to crochet when she was in her 60s. She sat with me and held my hands while I crocheted very slowly. We only spent about an hour together. 

The next few weeks she made enough flowers (on wires) to give everyone a bouquet and even covered containers to look like baskets. It was awesome. 

She said that the only problem she had was her EYES got tired from concentrating. She was a truly awesome lady and the most honest person I've ever met in my life. An inspiration to me then and her memory still inspires me 35 years later.

Becca


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U really go for the jugular, don't U?


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

some people have funny ideas, I am sure if you knitted her something nice she would feel different, the actress Julia Roberts knits and she isn't old xx


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

don't waste time and energy thinking about it. life is too short. this is her issue! let it go! knit on, girlfriend!


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

thinking about this perhaps she might have thought she wasnt creative/competent enough herself to contemplate being a knitter..she might want someone to show her.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I attended a Christmas gathering last night and I was talking to a lady about ten years younger than me and we were commisserating about our arthritic fingers. So I said that I had come back to knitting when I retired and she in a teasing way said, 'in your old age' and we laughed as I was not offended. BUT why does knitting have that connotation in this day and age? It is an amazing, challenging craft and as I am mostly self-taught I'm proud of how far I've come with it. I don't care if anyone thinks I'm ancient because I knit. Maybe we knitters should tease the jewelry makers, artists, woodworkers, and on and on. Nah, not worth it.


----------



## cow-girl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmmm, wonder where I can get the bracelet that says
"I'd rather be knitting"?


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree that people who don't know what to say, wind up saying something stupid, or unkind, before they realize what they are saying. Then there are those who are just plain jealous...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Last night, I was at a Bible Study white elephant gift exchange. The woman who got the spa clothes was very happy with her gift and said she loved getting home made items and these were so soft. She wanted to know who made them so she could thank the person personally. 
I was feeling pretty good, when you looked around the room at the "elephants" in the room. I came home with a nice gift for my husband to bring to work and give to anyone who would like it. Someone will like it, it's just not my style and definately not homemade. My husband got a cup, which we are keeping.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


Okay I just got my morning chuckle. LOL


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


I agree. This is a great response. On the other hand, my 9 yr old GS told me I was a real grandma because I knit. :thumbup:


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

yes many times and before i became a knitter i used to say the same thing it is just an expression said by many it just means nothing more than i wish i could become one i belong to a guild and it is used often do not take it to heart we mean well and we still love the people we say it to


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

What she didn't realize is that a Knitter looks like you and the rest of us......Smart, creative, determined. Guess she doesn't fit the "profile". HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> rogmankir said:
> 
> 
> > If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."
> ...


Reminds me that one day after a day of cleaning and straightening out my house, my young son came home and told me "It looks like a grandma's house." :lol:


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

When I hear the phrase "look like", I always ask "What does a -----look like?" Also, when someone makes a thoughtless remark to me, I think of a few that I've said, and forgive and forget, hoping others will do the same for me.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually all these responses are great. If you and this lady are close enough, I think I would show her this page. And maybe show her some of the things we have created, she may decide she wants to learn!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

don't be hurt... be proud that you have acquired a talent that she has not yet or never will develop. & you will create beautiful things out of love.
:-D


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Hi there,
why did you feel insulted? You could have said ..."nooooo, I gueeess not, reallllly." 
Knitters look like you, like me and many others. Some folks just have not got the skill set ...yet. Like your 'friend'.
Matilly


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear dwr,
I belong to knitting club in my town and all the ladies are younger than me, I am 63. In fact half of them are very young ladies with babies and they love to knit for them. 
Do not let it bother you, I would rather be a knitter than a "couch potato" . You have to find a smart response in case you encounter another rude person who does not appreciate talented people.
Have a Merry Christmas,
Popi


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

My husband, in his infinite wisdom, teases that I am an old lady because I knit and little old ladies knit. (he can't call me little as I am 5'11") I am not quite 30 yet. He says whenever you see someone knitting they are little old ladies, and while I know he is just joking, I pointed out the reason one would see that is because they learned at a very young age and are very skilled and thus have the guts to do it in public, where they can showcase their hobby while onlookers watch in amazement at how fast their needles move and how pretty the stitches are. We all have preconceived notions on what people who participate in any number of hobbies or occupations must look like. We are often shocked at what we end up finding. I'll show you what I mean in a couple years when he gradutes Med-school and I post a picture of a nearly 40 yr old teenager about to practice medicine.
Bottom line though, if you really cared deeply for her opinions, she'd probably be more than an acquaintance.
She realized her error, and I'm sure felt very stupid. But again, she obviously isn't close enough to you to know how to respond to your questions in a tactful manner. You could go a few ways with this. You could right her off. You could let it roll off and remember she is human, or you could tell her that as uncomfortable as that situation was for you both if she really meant she'd like to learn you would be happy to teach her, its really not as hard as it looks to learn, not if 5 yr olds can do it. Who knows, even with the blunder, maybe there is a good friend inside of her.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

My family have always had a bit of a laugh with my creativity... no matter what I have taken up... even tap dancing at one stage.. We have spent many hilarious hours reminiscing about the "strange items" I have made and even made them wear. What joy I have brought to many lives!!!! And so may it carry on! tee hee! Just take joy from the fact that you can make others happy no matter how things turn out, and dont worry what others think.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

my mother was a beautiful, stylish,modern woman who taught me to crochet when i was so young i can't remember not crocheting. my aunt taught me to knit at 8 yr. old. i have always enjoyed this and think of it as a talent, not as something old ladies do.


Beka


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

A friend of mine's 17 year old son knits beanies and scarves for his friends and earns himself a nice little packet. My daughter and her friends all want to learn to knit as I am so done with having to knit scarves, hats etc everytime they see something cute - so I am having them all over this weekend for a group session - One of them works at Michaels and I keep thinking that I will be creating a monster once the bug bites.


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

When I decided I wamted to learn to knit (I jhave crochet for eons)LOL everybody kepy asking me why? My respose was a simple "Because I don't know how!" Duh. I took one day a week off work so I could go to a knit store and knit with talented ladies who helped me get started and taught me some tricks of the trade. Been knitting for appx 2 yrs and I certainly have the bug. I love it! There is a saying "Those who can't secretly wish they could". I am so glad I ventured into it, I am always knitting and have soo many projects I want to do. Not sure what a knitter looks like, but I hope they look like me!


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

When I decided I wamted to learn to knit (I jhave crochet for eons)LOL everybody kepy asking me why? My respose was a simple "Because I don't know how!" Duh. I took one day a week off work so I could go to a knit store and knit with talented ladies who helped me get started and taught me some tricks of the trade. Been knitting for appx 2 yrs and I certainly have the bug. I love it! There is a saying "Those who can't secretly wish they could". I am so glad I ventured into it, I am always knitting and have soo many projects I want to do. Not sure what a knitter looks like, but I hope they look like me!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

She obviously caught the hurt in her words right away and tried to cover the hurt she caused you. Forgive her for her rudeness. The tongue is the one muscle we all have that we cannot control. It speaks without thinking because it is not attached to the brain. Give it some time and maybe you can teach her to knit now that you've given the idea to her. She might not know anyone else who knits.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never had anyone come at me with any negative response to my knitting. A lot of I'd like to learn or other statements. And if the truth be told now I don't rightly give a rats ars what any one thinks of what I do. I do this to keep ME out of trouble, to keep ME happy, it keeps from killing anyone that just wants to tick me off, Other peoples oppions don't mean a thing to me. When I do my crafts I am accomplishing something no one else is doing, and as its said i am leaving something of me behind when my time comes. If I sat around and worried over what some lame brain said I would be wasting so much time and for what? Na, I can do something they can't. Or don't want to do. Besides I am proud of what I can do and accomplish.


----------



## grammyjacie (Oct 13, 2011)

my Step-Dad used to crochet. He made some beautiful things. It was kind of funny, tho. He very hurriedly put it all out of sight if someone knocked on the door!! 
Grammiejacie!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I kinda had the other experience this week too. I got my crochet out and had my ergonomic hook and a lady came over to our table in the resturaunt to ask about it. We talked for a while about it and crochet and then she went back to her table. Another lady stopped by the table as she had overheard and wanted a closer look at the hook too. It is an Eleggant Hook yep that is the brand name and I don't know the web page but look it up! I had to switch over to using it as my fingers were going numb within minutes of starting to crochet something. With this hook I can crochet quite a while before resting. 
Gee, it was Hubbies birthday and here I was getting all the attention.


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

Very good comeback!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

evesch said:


> I kinda had the other experience this week too. I got my crochet out and had my ergonomic hook and a lady came over to our table in the resturaunt to ask about it. We talked for a while about it and crochet and then she went back to her table. Another lady stopped by the table as she had overheard and wanted a closer look at the hook too. It is an Eleggant Hook yep that is the brand name and I don't know the web page but look it up! I had to switch over to using it as my fingers were going numb within minutes of starting to crochet something. With this hook I can crochet quite a while before resting.
> Gee, it was Hubbies birthday and here I was getting all the attention.


Well belated Happy B-day to hubby. Didn't feel awkward when your first started using that hook?


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

And you are an awesome "old lady" ....... hear that applause? It's all for you dear!!!!!!


----------



## longislandkitty (May 9, 2011)

I get comments like this all the time, and then the question "do you sell your stuff?" because you can see they want it!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.


I wonder just how many of us out there have a trusty firearm in our knitting bag?!?! Don't leave home without mine!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovemygreys said:


> I had an aunt who always told me NEVER give up your hobbies or your friends and you will never be bored. As I get older I have observed that the people I know who go go go all the time are going to have a very hard time if ever they get ill or for whatever reason have to be confined to their homes with nothing to do. I know alot of people who have no hobbies, who do not even pick up a book. My aunt passed away but she was a young widow and she always sewed, and did needlework, read, cooked and all she said to me is there are not enough hours in the day to do the things she loved. She did alot of doll making and the clothing was perfect. Every time someone says anything to me about being a homebody and knitting I think to myself "At least I will not go nuts if I can't get out and think of what my aunt taught me. I was a widow sooner than I should have been 16 yrs ago and my hobbies got me through it.


Amen! There are so many wonderful ways to create marvelous things for friends, family and to do for charity, that we should never allow anyone to steal our joy in anything we do. Please follow your heart on this one and grab a cup of tea, put on some great music, say a prayer for the one who hurt you find a great knitting pattern, something small perhaps a hat or fingerless gloves, and make them for this person. She will no doubt be surprised, but doing this will mend your hurt feelings and show her that there are no hurt feelings any more. Just remember that people are people and it is easy to forget just how much words can hurt. Just love her anyway!


----------



## mishawetterling (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel your pain. for my birthday my mom was like...can't you put something else on your wish list? I'm getting tired of always buying you crafting stuff  not to mention that I have basically stopped giving my entire family hand made things because I think they don't care about what I do. now I feel like I have no one to knit for, and I cannot afford to knit for charity. so I'm trying to start my own etsy store to sell to people who might actually care about what I do. I'm totally with you. and it sucks


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow 10 pages of replies!!!! Your friend did not intend to insult you that is why she was back talking. Forgive her and tell her if she would really like to learn you would be Proud to share your skill. After all the knitting has calmed you enough to think before to speak.

My favorite STUDID comment is "you have to much time on your hands", I respond "NO I don't, I'm busy knitting!!!

I started post finished pieces on Facebook and also Linking my Ravelry to Face Book. Friends and Family have now started to come around.



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

nascargranny48jj said:


> Dream weaver you have those anagrams again.....lololol what is a DD? Is there alist somewhere on this forum for those of us that don't know what the abreviations mean. It would sure save some time while typing/talking. ttyl I know what that one is.....lol that one too! Have a good day. HGD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally Darling Daughter but in this case, must be Darn Daughter!


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

I hear socks are very popular with girls in college dorms.Many are knitting when they have their gab fests.Knitting is more popular today then it ever was.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its so fashionable to knit at the moment ,the person must be pretty thick if she doesn't know that or does she know that alot of stars of film & t.v knit ?, feel sorry for her i doubt if she has ever been shown how to knit


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

My advice: Keep her as an 'acquaintance' --- you don't need 'friends' like that! And I doubt any of our 'friends' would make a comment like that!


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


She meant to say "Do I look clever enough to be a knitter?"


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Good one! I'd just tell myself that she's not a knitter because she's not smart enough! Nasty, I know....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

If someone asks what my hobbies are I always answer engineering. And that is exactly what I do.
My hobbies involve Math (counting, figuring), measuring,
mitering, assembling, know about chemicals (glues)washable, non-washable, colors (permanent and not so permanent), fibers
etc., etc., etc. All of these apply to sewing, knitting, crocheting,
woodworking. 
And if someone snooty is the asker I add that I well understand, that such skills are not for everyone.
I am VERY proud of what my hobbies bring forth. 
And if someone compliments something I am wearing that I made I quickly give thanks and add that I made it.
How our craft is viewed largely depends on how we ourselves feel about it. I profess it with great pride.
Just look at all of the items we view in this forum alone.
Talent galore. Let us celebrate it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Next time one of those "educated" people makes a comment about 'Little old ladies knitting" inform them that originally ALL knitting was done by MEN, buisiness men no less. Women only came into the picture when they could not keep up!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say "I don't know. What does a knitter look like?" It sounds like she immediately realized the "faux-pas."


----------



## Rylee's Nana (Nov 17, 2011)

If you seen some of the beautiful things I have made you would be wanting to learn how to knit.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm 80 years old - and if I had a penny for every time I might have had my feelings hurt I would be a millionaire at least! I would have no friends and be a recluse. There's too many things I would rather do besides worrying about someone who engages their mouth before their brains - besides I know I've done it and if you think back I'll bet you have too - it's one of the things we normal humans do! 
Hugs - and pet a puppy or kitty - it's guaranteed to make you feel better!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

How is that an insult to knitters? Didn't she mean she doesn't look like a creative, patient, kind, caring, giving person?


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I hear ya...but maybe she was being derogatory to herself in an ironic sort of way? I have a friend who is talented in a LOT of ways, but she is just not crafty in any way, shape or form. And she doesn't cook much, either. LOL Whenever we get into group discussions, and crafts or cooking are brought up, she says, "do you really think..." or "do I look like..."


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Some folks JUST DON"T GET IT! You keep on knitting and she'll wish she had learned! 

I run into people who 'want to learn' but 'never have time'... um, in the car, waiting at dr. office, evening after dishes are done???? duh...

Don't feel sad!!!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Some folks JUST DON"T GET IT! You keep on knitting and she'll wish she had learned! 

I run into people who 'want to learn' but 'never have time'... um, in the car, waiting at dr. office, evening after dishes are done???? duh...

Don't feel sad!!!!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

God has given each one of us gifts. Share them if we can and give God the glory. Don't feel bad. Maybe your friend really would like to learn. Forgive her, your friendship may grow.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

LOL Black Kitty, you sound like a Texan!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Do not let what others think or say to you control your feelings.. You are a talented individual and knitting is your expression of this. Every person has their own skills and evidently this persons strong points are not compassion or communication.

Life can be very hard on you if other people's opinions control your feelings, heck with them, who made them the judge and jury.

Just always remember who you are a compassionate, warm, talented individual always ready to give of herself for the love of another.

Also remember that forgiving is so much more for you than the other person. Don't allow someone to bring you down and don't carry the hurt with you for it will make you miss out on so awesome things happening in your life, because you are looking back and letting it weigh you down.

Blessings knitter friend,
Linda


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

Love it! What a wonderful solution.
Hugs


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have never had this happen to me, yet. I'm sure it will eventually. But my question is, "What exactly does a knitter look like? I want to be sure that I look like one." I think that is what I will say if it ever comes up. I knit and/or crochet at the doctor's office and have had people tell me that I reminded them of their mother or something similar, but never has anyone been rude to me. A lot of them watch me, too. I always talk to knitters or crocheters. They seem to be a really friendly group of people. So far, anyway. LOL


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to get hurtful comments that my dog had a face that only a mother could love, and it was hard not to reply back "Well, you should know." ;-) We all have to bite our tongues once in a while.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, don't worry about it, I've been knitting since I was 10 and it really doesn't matter what anybody else thinks about my knitting, just think how much they're missing out on. Also alot of people think they'll take it up when they're retired well guess what, too late, not easy to learn at that age.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

That's her ignorance showing! Knitting is hotter than ever! Also, many hollywood stars knit while waiting around on the set-- Julia Roberts comes to mind-- and she ain't no old Granny!!


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe she didn't mean it as an insult. I grew up in a very artistically talented family. Unfortunately, I didn't get the genes and never thought I could crochet or knit. I found the Reader's Digest Needlework book and learned to knit and crochet from there. It really amazed me that I could do it. Maybe she thinks she's not capable. I had always admired those who could, but was guilty of saying her words myself--not as an insult to those who could, but more of a disappointment in myself, that I couldn't. Sometimes the message received IS NOT the message sent.


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I made a afghan for a friends wedding and when she opened it in front of everyone she threw it away saying "ohh how ugly. then realized what she said and tried to backtract too . too late not a friend anymore.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm new to the forum. If I goof in replying to any message, please forgive. I'm still learning to maneuver around. )


----------



## janhil38 (Apr 6, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


That would never bother me. All kinds of people knit and I don't think we look similar at all. That is her problem not yours for lumping us all into one catagorie, how ridiculas. If we knit it just means we have that talent. I have never had anyone act like that to me they all just marvel that I can do it.


----------



## Maryknit (Jan 20, 2011)

Some people tell me it's a waste of time knitting, when they can buy it at the store. They don't know what they are missing. It's their loss.


----------



## rborbidge (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't let your feelings be hurt. Knitters come in all shapes and sizes. If you're ever on ravelry, you'll see there are plentyl of beautiful, young knitters who are designing. There are also plenty of experienced knitters out there. So for this friend to say that to you, she is obviously not in with what is trendy b/c lots of people are learning how to knit. I'm turning 30 next week and am a working single mom of two young children. My friends were surpised when I told them I knit, too. Maybe she's too embarrassed to ask to learn how.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I know your feelings are hurt but forgive her if she is someone you want to be friends with, and ignore her if she is not. We have all stuck our foot in our mouths at one time or another. Be friendly with her the next time you see her and I bet she will be so relieved that you have forgiven her!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think we are all wonderful and creative. Plus you make me giggle. I love the comments about the 45 and the Glock 19 (I'm assuming it's a weapon). I agree some people engage their mouth before their brain. 

We are all Fiber Artists!! 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Twostarmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading the replies to this post - oh my gosh. People have no idea of the love and care and thought that go into anything knitted. Not to mention prayer. My biggest plan for Christmas this year was an afghan for our deployed daughter. It took me awhile but I finally got the hang of the circular needles and the afghan is done. She will be home for Christmas and I can't wait til she opens it. And if my neighbor (now my good friend) next door hadn't asked me the first time we met if I do any knitting, I probably would have given up on the afghan. Something told me to say yes to her invitation to join her knitting group because I have not only knitted an afghan for our daughter, but LOTS of washcloths which will have matching store bought towels to go with them and some smelly girl stuff for bath and shower time for my future daughter in law and 7 year old granddaughter, a scarf for my granddaughter, and other little things. Sure, I am a novice, but my family will know the love in them. 
These discouraging remarks by people who don't know the joy and satisfaction in knitting are missing a LOT. It's such a good tonic for worry or stress, and it's also my quiet time for prayer. Some of the most relaxing times and best conversations I've had have been in the yarn aisles at Hobby Lobby or Michael's.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been a knitter for over 40 years and get those comments all the time. My son and his wife were at the Roller Derby World Cup last week and much to their amazement there were lots of women, young and younger, knitting as they watched. According to my son they were "just as pierced and tatooed as we are". He even took pics of some of the people and what they were knitting to show me. Just goes to prove that knitters come in all ages and walks of life.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

troi--now, that's a real woman! A gun by her side and knitting needles in her hands! Being a woman who believes we have the right to protect ourselves, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mishawetterling said:


> I feel your pain. for my birthday my mom was like...can't you put something else on your wish list? I'm getting tired of always buying you crafting stuff  not to mention that I have basically stopped giving my entire family hand made things because I think they don't care about what I do. now I feel like I have no one to knit for, and I cannot afford to knit for charity. so I'm trying to start my own etsy store to sell to people who might actually care about what I do. I'm totally with you. and it sucks


Oh, I have heard that in some places (hospitals) that they give you the yarn to knit for the babies. There are also sites that you can knit for troops - squares and send them and they are put into an afghan. I think to make many of these things, you would not need much yarn. Think of the feeling of doing charitable knitting!

Good luck!


----------



## mizellie (Aug 15, 2011)

you go girl , I'm 82 and want one with a laser sight.And MY KNITING BAG SAYS " I knit to keep from killing people" I read that on here and made my own . It sure stops the old lady comments.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Twostarmom--please thank your sons (daughers?) who are serving with the military. I think the revival of the star flags from World War II is awesome. Since we live very close to Luke Air Force Base, we seen quite a few of them. They always warm my heart!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I know how you feel. I was in JoAnn's one day and a woman was holding a ball of yarn. She came up to me and asked, "Do you know anything about knitting?" I said I did. She asked if she could use the yarn she was holding for socks. I said no the yarn was too big for socks (chunky). She turned and as she turned she said, "Oh let me go find someone who knows!" I guarantee you if your *friend* saw you knitting socks or something she'd become quite interested. My d-i-l watched me knit socks one night, Heart & Sole "Green Envy", or snot green as I like to call the color...she said, "OOOOO ick I would never wear that color...." I finished them, was wearing them one night to a game, and guess where those socks now reside....yep at the oooo ick I would never wear that color home! Smile...you're the one with the talent to create beautiful things!!!! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## alibi1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie Roberts is a big knitter.....try that one on your friend.
Tom Hanks played a joke on her about her knitting - see this video that was posted on the knitting daily blog!!
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/07/12/tom-hanks-practical-joke-on-julia-roberts.aspx

That's right a knitting practical joke.


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Just shrug it off - it isn't iimportant. The truth is that you love knitting, so keep on making things and ENJOY yourself and don't take any notice of anyone's comments. Put it down to ignorance.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


I LOVE that story. Nice that you both get along so well!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My gut reaction would have been to ask her what knitters look like...

Good thing we knitters don't need the affirmation of those around us to enjoy what we do!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> sherimorphis said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


My d-i-l is one of my biggest fans for my socks. She has many many pairs. We do get along well. She took me on a cruise last year and the look on people's faces when they found out I was not her mother, but her m-i-l was really funny....'...uh..you mean mother?...' Karen would smile and say, "Nope this is my m-i-l!" We had a great time. She has to be nice to me or I told her I will come to her house and take back all her socks! I'm "SamStuff" on Ravelry. Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I tried making socks and they came out soooo big! It was hard to get the 2nd one the same as the 1st... at least I had a go... my mum makes beautiful socks and I am so impressed with her skill..She has been very creative over the years with many projects i.e. sewing, quilting, patchwork, card making but she can't crochet..she says she doesnt have a clue but her socks are something else. So we sort of compliment each other, she makes the socks and I crochet the hats... we sell them on Ebay and it brings us a little bit of pocket money for new yarn. So there is nothing "stuffy" about knitting and crochet.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This kind of unkind remark can be valuable sometimes. If this acquaintance is someone whom you value, this remark offers you a chance to know more about her, how she perceives not only you, but anyone she does not know very well. Being quick to form an impression and verbalizing an opinion based on a prejudice is not a quality one normally seeks in a good friend. In my opinion. I think you were seeking information on which to base a common interest. Too bad she missed that. 


dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

alibi1 said:


> Julie Roberts is a big knitter.....try that one on your friend.
> Tom Hanks played a joke on her about her knitting - see this video that was posted on the knitting daily blog!!
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/07/12/tom-hanks-practical-joke-on-julia-roberts.aspx
> 
> That's right a knitting practical joke.


This video is no longer available. =( The person that uploaded this no longer has a YouTube account.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Forty years ago my husband was in a motorcycle club. When the gang had parties, I would take my knitting to the clubhouse. Nobody ever said anything (at least, to my face), but one guy asked me what I did when the needles filled up with stitches. He thought knitting expanded horizontally instead of vertically.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


BEST Answer! My immediate thought was to think (not say) "No, I never actually thought you were that creative" and then say something along the lines of: "Well, it does take dexterity, that's true..."

The answer that she does care enough about your friendship that she tried to correct the damage is very true, and a good answer.

Either way, it's not worth your choosing to have hurt feelings because She knows so little about the world around her. Just be glad You are not so beknighted, and laugh it off.

Nothing helps like laughing those things off. I've laughed off insults, thinking they must really be embarrassed to have said something so stupid/awkward/unkind, etc., take your pick.

If they're a friend who cares about you, you will have helped both of you through an embarrassing situation, and they will remember you kindly for this.
If they're not, you'll make them feel ridiculous. 
Either way, you win; and you can laugh about it for years afterward if you choose. I have, and I do. : )


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

Humm, I do wonder what knitters look like. I met a fairly young, reasonable trim, cute gal in the gun store. She was shopping for a Glock and ended up with something like a .45. On her wrist was a bracelet that said, "I'd rather be knitting."

A fair amount of knitting by the owner's 20-something daughters goes on in that gun store. We haven't taught him to knit yet, but he will break down one of these days. HE looks like Santa Claus.[/quote]

I had to smile at your post, although I am not young, I am a female firearms instructor who owns more than 80 guns and am equally obsessive about my love of knitting and crochet. I enjoy wearing my funny knitting tee shirts to the shooting range, and my gun shirts to knitting group. None of us are one-dimensional and knitters and shooters can look like the "stereotype" or totally different from that.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

What do knitter's look like? There is an APB (All Points Bulletin) out for the following knitter:

Master of disguises. Can make self appear as male or female, young, middle aged, or old, tall, short, thin, big, wide, with or without mustache, beard, whiskers, or makeup. Short, medium and long hair, depending on time of life and gender.

Usually has a knitting needle in purse or sticking out of pocket. Yarn is often found nearby. 

Known to frequent close knitting shops, especially when sales are in progress.

Is armed at all times: usually carries double pointed, circular, and tapestry needles, scissors and other weapons, including yarn. Perpetrator will use without warning.

Approach with caution as Knitter will talk incessantly about the subject of knitting or weapons for hours.

If spotted, do not call police. Contact your local yarn shop for more details: 555-555-5555.


----------



## rushes03 (Aug 18, 2011)

you should have told her " It is the best therapy I ever had" maybe she would have gotten the point.don`t let her get to u sounds like that ole green thing to me.happy knitting.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Cripes, no way can I imagine carting a gun around .You just dont in Britain .The casual way you mention shopping for a Glock shocked me ,no not in an offensive way,more surprise ! 
I can well imagine on long lonely roads one might be a sound idea .


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


I like this answer the best--not everyone can be talented but you can try


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I am so sorry about her insensitive comment. What are sports fans supposed to look like? What are golfers or tennis players supposed to look like?

It is so sad that your acquaintance feels the need to stereotype people. The vast majority or knitters I have met are kind, encouraging, funny, happy, inquisitive people who are very busy trying to either finish a project or figure out how to master a new technique. They do not have the inclination to "judge" others.

I think maybe you should focus on the wonderful skill you are developing and perhaps offer to teach her to knit. Show her what kind of terrific person you truly are!!!

Don't let her get you down. Remember, you have a ton of people here who think you are the best kind of person!!

(Where do you live in Kansas? I lived in Salina for almost 40 years. Moved to Colorado to be closer to our son after my husband's death two years ago.)


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Well...I know we all react differently but if the person who made this unfortunate remark was just as acquaintance, I believe I would just mark her off my list. LIfe is just too short to have our feelings hurt with thoughtless remarks. I probably would have sat down beside her,pulled out my knitting and just smiled at her and knitted away, letting her realize, on her own, how she had insulted you and embarrased herself.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

troi said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > ... And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.[/quote]

The needles would surprise him but pulling a Glock out of your knitting bag would be worth it to see the expression on his face, lol. My "nine" is a Springfield. One of the knitting daughters outshot an FBI agent in a competition once. I think in rural areas guns and knitting needles (or quilting needles) go together.[/quote]

I owned the Springfield XD at one point but traded it for the Glock because the Glock is a better fit for my hand. It is kind of like choosing knitting styles- Continental or English throwing which ever works. To the Texas ladies- I grew up in your sister state New Mexico. I still live in the four corners area.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, don't worry about it. I just taught a 23 year old, beautiful, fitness trainer, post grad student how to knit. She had been trying to learn on her own with books and videos and just couldn't get it. She is so excited to be knitting and is coming back once a week to keep learning. Some people just don't understand that creativity doesn't have anything to do with age or gender.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

When someone gives me a remark like that: "You're a nurse? You don't look like a nurse"--I say "SHHHH---I'm in the witness protection program---don't blow my cover"!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> rogmankir said:
> 
> 
> > If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."
> ...


Priceless! What a great response!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Mamajan: It is a bit of a culture shock, innit?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything that you can make with your hands makes you a craftsman. God has Blessed you with that talent, use it!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the creating new things and I am the Grandmother type, My knitting group has young women and seniors about 50/50. Today I am makeing cookies from a package for the Knitstars party as I am not creative in the kitchen.
You might also tell your friend that those of us who knit for others (chemo hats, prayer shawls, blanket for new borns ETC.) recieve a good feeling from that too.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The video has been removed! Can you tell us what it was like? I've always liked Julia Roberts and now I know why!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Julia Roberts knits, Vanna White knits, Deborah Norville knits, Jim Brown, the former football player does cross stitch -need I say more?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Most knitters started young, so it's a stupid comment anyway, as well as being tactless. Unfortunately, many children have been brought up without those skills because knitting was a necessity and not a hobby as it is for most of us today, and it was a sign of affluence if a family could afford shop-bought. They often make a virtue out it, as did your friend. However, she did care for you enough to back-pedal.
I was at a multi-family picnic this summer, and two of us decided to bring our knitting. Much to our surprise and pleasure, we soon had a gathering of curious kids who stayed with us most of the afternoon, ignoring the food and the play area. Our projects weren't too important, so we let them take turns, and they were fascinated by patterns. 
Looking at the rest of the posts, I realize I'm quite mean because my response probably would have been; "No you don't! It's a shame you've always had to rely on your makeup and your mouth!"


dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?"  Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

There is no need to get upset. There are stereo-typical thoughts on just about everything. Young people do not knit, if youre blonde, youre dumb (Im a blonde, so nope that aint true!), all tall people play basketball (some people are so tall, they have no coordination), all rap music is violent (dont tell DC Talk that), etc. Its just a perception. It is a perception that can be changed, but wasting energy on getting upset about it? Na.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

No...I can be thinned skin at times and maybe you are now. Not being there and hearing her tone I am not sure how you should take it. I have always been proud that I knit and you can see the resurgence of it. On book clubs you could hardly find knitting books and now they are full of them. On the PBS stations they are full of knitting shows now. I can't sing for the life of me and admire those who can. So my feelings are be proud of your talents/gifts/blessings, really it is her loss.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Think of it as a compliment. Someone I worked with once said to me, "I can't imagine you doing any housework -- just sitting around looking pretty and doing needlework." (She should have seen me at home on my knees scrubbing toilets.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that's funny!



troi said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i love the photograph of your dog ,he's a handsome fellow .


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

troi said:


> I am a female firearms instructor who owns more than 80 guns and am equally obsessive about my love of knitting and crochet. I enjoy wearing my funny knitting tee shirts to the shooting range, and my gun shirts to knitting group. None of us are one-dimensional and knitters and shooters can look like the "stereotype" or totally different from that.


I really like your answer! So far, I only have a couple of pellet guns, thinking about a small hand gun, as I have to drive out through isolated roads to get home at night and have already had one drunk try to run me off the road, playing chicken with his pickup truck.

I walked into the cellular store the other day, to ask some questions about the android phone I'd bought a couple days earlier - mainly about syncing the downloaded ringtones to the contact people on my phone. I should interject that I'm 66 years old. Working with this, the gal in the store (about 35 or 40 yrs old, maybe) came across one of the ringtones I had downloaded: Trace Adkins quoting his first line in "An American Carol": "I'm the angel of freaking death, you t___head!" 
She Laughed out loud, and was so amazed I had that on my phone because she said I "looked like such a quiet little lady' (she probably meant little old lady) 'when you walked in." Then she and the customer support person on the phone both wanted to know how to get it, too. Finally she said, "my idea of how old you are, just dropped by 10 years!" :lol:


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I'd take it as a compliment. You look like a knitter and you're proud of it!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow; I have never experienced such from the people I have met while bringing my yarn work out in public. I was using my knook in the doctors office and had several ladies amazed at what I was doing for the never seen anyone using a knook before. One lady said that she wanted to learn to knit and I told her about the kit that would teach her and that was how I learned. I suppose I made the knooking look easy as I was just going away at it not paying anyone any mind. I have an ear infection and can not hear out of my left ear but somehow picked up that they were talking about wishing they could do what I was doing and that they had never seen it before. 

I would say that you think about your friend and ask yourself is losing a friend of a simple outburst worth it. Yes your feelings got hurt but we all get our feelings hurt during life. Maybe you should have asked her if she would like to learn and teach her. It would be a good way to spend time with her and your friendship will be stronger for it. Maybe she never had anyone there to teach her the art and maybe she would like to learn. I see she tried to apologize but you refused to accept that. So who was being wronged in this instance.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have found that people who reply with negative comments to something that I have learned to do or do, are just feeling less than because maybe they want to learn or want to do that but they don't feel they can. OR they are just plain rude. My own mother (who was a wonderful woman) once told me that I wasn't artistic or creative. Thus I didn't learn to draw, paint, knit, crochet, create anything for many, many too many years. I was told that my brother, who is an accomplished musician, got the talent I got the brains. Like talented people don't have brains. And I bought it. When I started my papercrafts of scrap booking and card creations, SHE asked me to make her Christmas cards and Birthday cards for the year! What I could create something? Hmmmm. She died before she knew I could learn to knit, and she would be astounded to think that I was learning to crochet.
So ignore the comment, and move along. Some people need to engage their minds before their mouths start moving.


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

EXACTLY!!



rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

acourter said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


Anne, I live in Haven- very small town off of hwy 96 between Hutch and Wichita.


----------



## youngrockerpatty (Jun 5, 2011)

I have not had any negative comments like yours but, regardless,you will find people who talk before they think. I used to get angry and offended, but now I say a prayer for that person and try to let it go. That's life.But if she does sincerely apologize, be kind and accept it. Keep on knitting for it brings us such joy. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## leberly1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would have just said "YES."


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that, in this situation, we're back to people who think that knitters are all little old ladies. I think that, as someone else has already suggested, this friend spoke before she'd engaged her brain. She just wasn't thinking. 

If you can, just let it go. YOU know how much fun knitting is, and all of US do. And your friend may've learned to move her brain faster than she moved her mouth, so she got a valuable lesson.

Sorry for your hurt feelings. It's lousy to have one's feelings hurt, let's face it.

Hazel


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

People who are not creative and crafty cannot understand it. It requires calm, patience, and a free spirit to imagine their own potential. Some people live in the moment and cannot sit still long enough to make something for others. Shake it off, I think sometimes they are a bit jealous so they put us down.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that any hobby is a personal choice, just like the books we read, and the decor we like, the movies we enjoy. So if someone thinks that stereo typing the choices we makes o.k., I say let them. If you love what your doing, then what others say or believe shouldn't matter at all. I would have told my friend, go ahead make fun, but you will be jealous when I can wear the latest fashion forward scarves, made of the most lux yarns for a fraction of the cost that you can buy one at and mine won't have a pesky label to ruin the look!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


~~~~~~~~~~~~
I'd give her a break there, Dwr - in the holiday spirit - she's got a stereotype image there of '''knitting''' - no biggie......

Make her a small item for the holidays - perhaps a knitted tree ornament......?

You can make mini yarn balls, add mini knitting needles, a hanger - pop it on a tree......shouldn't take long - and:

Plant a seed.....that in the spring will become the rose (or a person who may take the next step to knitting)....

Good luck, sweetie and no, I've not had negative comments - quit the opposite, really:

Someone always stops by and says that their releative knitted or crocheted, or comment on the pretty yarn, what I'm making...........another seed planted.....

Donna Rae


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was in Hobby Lobby just browsing the yarn, and a woman came up and asked me where she can get just a small piece of yarn she needed to tie something up.. I told her which was the cheapest, and she said.. I can't believe they still sell yarn, who buys it? Isn't it so over? Only old ladies knit!!! Boy, did I rip into her!!!!!


Good for you!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I know where Haven is! Gosh, we were almost neighbors! My best friend lives in Lindsborg. I visit at couple times a year. One of these times, when I make the pilgrimage back to Kansas, I'll have to try to look you up so we can knit together!

You just keep knitting and smiling. It drives those non-creative type people crazy! I think you're terrific! :-D


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

Let me tell you, I tried for years I mean years to learn to knit and I have finally learn just the basic. Those that degrade knitters are ashame they cant do it. Those of you that have been knitting for years and years my hat is off to you because it takes a special talent to do knitting...

Yawl are gifted and never forget it...

Wanda


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Hey, don't worry about it. I just taught a 23 year old, beautiful, fitness trainer, post grad student how to knit. She had been trying to learn on her own with books and videos and just couldn't get it. She is so excited to be knitting and is coming back once a week to keep learning. Some people just don't understand that creativity doesn't have anything to do with age or gender.


One of my boys, a 25 year old PhD student wanted me to teach him when he was in his teens - I was knitting something at the time but that didn't go very far. I'm now knitting a scarf for his GF for Christmas ( a secret from her)and he wanted to have a go but it was too complicated for him. I'm pretty sure some young folks out there are very impressed with our skill. So to those who don't knit - they just don't have the creative streak and skill. Be proud (in a nice way of course).


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Rose Oreilly Sievers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi DWR:

What a funny thing to say. I am usually wearing a scarf or beret that I knitted and get compliments, then I tell them that I knit and their reaction is, oh wow. Knitters come in all shapes and sizes.
Rose from sunny san diego


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Correct - some people just don't have a clue. I don't take offense for their stupidity...I look at it like this...some people love to line dance, ballroom dance, skydive, etc., and I don't have a clue how either for all things of interests - like they don't knit!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

acourter said:


> I know where Haven is! Gosh, we were almost neighbors! My best friend lives in Lindsborg. I visit at couple times a year. One of these times, when I make the pilgrimage back to Kansas, I'll have to try to look you up so we can knit together!
> 
> You just keep knitting and smiling. It drives those non-creative type people crazy! I think you're terrific! :-D


That would be fun! We are trying to get a knitting group going at our church; you could knit with us.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I shared some of the stories from this thread on the forum with my son, a retired Coast Guard rescue swimmer. He often sews for his 3 boys and one daughter, makes fleece overshirts, etc. He sent this story, about a lady knitter he knew before he retired. He was taking private flying lessons, and met this knitter. I haven't seen any comments about knitting in this situation yet.

" I knew a woman when I was stationed in Sacramento, CA wh flew small planes at the same Aero Club I flew from. She had family in Fresno and it was easier for her to fly down to visit than to drive. Once she would get up to altitude and on her heading, she would trim the plane up to fly mostly straight and level and then she would knit until she got to Fresno. " 
From my son Richard


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think knitting is more and more popular with the younger generations...it's a talent and art...not just a "craft".


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Next time someone makes a snide remark like that, just respond with "some of us have the talent to knit, some people don't"!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Rose Oreilly Sievers said:


> Hi DWR:
> 
> What a funny thing to say. I am usually wearing a scarf or beret that I knitted and get compliments, then I tell them that I knit and their reaction is, oh wow. Knitters come in all shapes and sizes.
> Rose from sunny san diego


I had on some warm, comfy socks that I had knit but didn't show her. I was afraid she would make fun of them. :-(


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a knitting student who is a tattoo artist! She also takes Irish step-dance classes! Talk about a unique combo! She was worried that when I came to her house for the first lesson I'd be scared off...lol She has tattoos all over her arms and legs, piercings, turquoise and black hair and has her own sense of personal style for clothing. She's also in her 40's. I'm mid-30's myself, have my own style and one tattoo (so far - I've been wanting more for years but $$ was always the issue; will be getting another tat soon though thanks to my student!). We both had to laugh because we looked so different the first night and her boyfriend came in to see what was up and we were chatting like old friends...(I'd come straight from work and have to dress relatively "normal"). Well, one night a few lessons in we did a "field trip" to JoAnn Fabric and I decided to let her see the true me - we got so many strange looks in the store we laughed our way through it! lol

People do have a vision of what knitters are "supposed" to look like... it's very unfortunate that they do, but I guess it's just years of seeing their grandparents or aunts maybe?

I know knitters (and crocheters) from just about every age category and walk of life imaginable! And when my friends and family first started seeing me knitting around them and teased I just looked at them and smiled. One friend even watched me frog something I'd gotten about halfway through and realized I'd made a mistake on and shook his head at me saying "I don't know how you have the patience for that. If it were me I'd have thrown it in the garbage." -- THIS from a guy who'll spend hours sitting in a boat on a lake trying to catch fish... lol (and yes, I've gone fishing before and loved it... can't convince the boyfriend to go though so haven't been in years - but if I DID go again betcha can all guess what'd be sitting right there next to me!)


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Some people do not think what they say may have a negative impact at the time these things fall out of their mouths. I think your friend was putting herself down instead of you, really. She sounds like she may lack the creative gene, and may have been giving you a compliment - it just didn't come out that way. I always tell my family 'just because you think it, doesn't mean you have to verbalize it!' But, people are not purposeful usually, just unthinking. Move forward, and know that your friend realized that her comment was not taken as she intended. Life is too short for these things to get in the way.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, men especially, oh, that's old granny stuff. Doesn't bother me. I must
have been born wanting to work with fibers. It's just a great part of me.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Why are you even worried?

I have lots of talents...both artistic and exacting at the same time and my friends LOVE everything I make for them...just as I adore anything someone spends hours on for ME!

My son ( professional graduate sporty engineer) cherishes the woollies I made for him....

it is all about caring.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I totally agree with you. I have had friends laugh when I would take my knitting out. I thought only "old ladies in rocking chairs" knitted.
> 
> Excuse me, maybe they do, but there are a bunch of us not in rocking chairs and we are enjoying every minute of our knitting,thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Those "old ladies in rocking chairs" started when they were young. So what will those people be doing when we're old and in our rocking chairs knitting?" They'll just be old and rocking and bored out of their minds.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Knitting is for all ages!!! People who are not in the loop (no pun intended!) - just don't know what's going on in the fiber arts world - anyone/any age can enjoy this lovely art! :wink:


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

One of my son's favorite sayings is "that's why they make different colored shirts". You may like a pink one and I would like a green one. Don't feel hurt. Your friend may not like knitting but that's okay that you do. I'm sure there are things that she likes but you don't. It's what makes this world such an interesting place.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

yep, we don't all have to like the same things. Never let that take away from the pleasure you get from what you do like! :thumbup:


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


I love this group! Knitters come from all walks of life, it's so great!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's just plain ignorance. I wouldn't pay any attention to comments from people who don't know what they're talking about. I'm lucky I guess. I get lots of compliments from my friends about how talented I am and how they wish they had the skill/patience/time to knit themselves. They don't really get that skill, patience and time are all things you cultivate and are not born with but the sentiment is nice and their comments are all positive and I think they're genuine.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

My son's mother-in-law stated, " I wouldn't be caught dead in a knitted or croched stole because they are for old ladies" and they age a woman faster than wrinkles or gray hair." So, I just consider her "intellectually incompetent" and vowed never to honor her with anything I knit. I'm glad my daughter-in-law loves whatever I knit for her. I only knit for people who appreciate my artistic talent. Patricia


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> My son's mother-in-law stated, " I wouldn't be caught dead in a knitted or croched stole because they are for old ladies" and they age a woman faster than wrinkles or gray hair." So, I just consider her "intellectually incompetent" and vowed never to honor her with anything I knit. I'm glad my daughter-in-law loves whatever I knit for her. I only knit for people who appreciate my artistic talent. Patricia


So true, I only give knitted things to people who I know will appreciate them.


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

Knitting is an art. Would they say those thing to someone shopping in the art department. What would your friend have said if you has ask do you paint.
My favorite "Some people's mouth works faster than their brain". Some people are so into themself they don't think past their nose.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Went into LYS a couple of weeks ago and there was a little girl about 8 there knitting; AND a guy who probably weighed about 400 lbs knitting....nope, had I seen them on the street I wouldn't of thought it ! BUT they both were doing a very good job !

My ex husband is a very manly man; however, he as an eye for color and design.....when he was real sick years back his mama brought him a needlepoint project....it is absolutely beautiful ( I have it, don't tell him) !


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

In today's newspaper there was an article about how to relax during the stressful holidays. Guess what one way to relax was....knitting. It was titled knit one, purl one, relax lots. I said that knitting reduces stress hormones and releases endorphins that make you happy. Now I say do only "old" ladies need to be 'happy'. I spend summers with a group of young people ( 2nd through 6th graders,boys and girls) that are loving to learn to knit. I have noticed more and more young people knitting. Look around and you will see it too. The knitting patterns are so much more interesting and 'chic' that young knitters are drawn to them and to be able to make them themselves. Don't let careless comments stop you from doing what you enjoy. FLAUNT IT!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just remember that Julia Roberts is an avid knitter and brings her knitting with her to the movie set. She's not ashamed of it.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

There's always something that someone doesn't understand or "get"! You love to knit - that's all that matters. I also do not give my knitted gifts to someone unless I know they will appreciate the time and love I put into making it for them!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


I love my 45 caliber Glock too. I think its a Glock 23..I just know no one messes with me when I'm wearing it. It has better range than my knitting needles! Lol


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!! all great responses....yes, knitting is a great stress reducer...and stress is not something you want to let get out of control....
julie


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has everyone noticed how 'knitting' is coming back into 'style'. Just watching the boob tube the other night I couldn't believe how much the shows are making knitted and crocheted items become fashion statements. My daughter who is 26 wants to learn to knit so she can make her own slouchy hats, my other daughter 28 wants to knit for her children and herself! I keep telling them, when you're ready to sit down and learn, I'll teach you!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope that this day comes soon for you!


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

I always ask friends if they knit. I would not let your friends coment bother you. I know when people see my socks, gloves, slippers , sweaters etc. that I knit they beg for a pair of socks or slippers. If she ever ask for anything that you knit tell her "She looks like a knitter and Have at it"


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

True Julie! Never let anyone take away from the simple joys you find in life - NEVER! I LOVE KNITTING - just ask my sons and husband - HA! They know it keeps me sane!!!!! Somewhat....


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Yes! Instead of admiring all the work I made for my grandson when he was born, his other grandmother looked at me with disgust, soort of, not meaning to be mean, but she's very active and fit and I'm very sedentary and into sitting down "sports" -- like knitting, reading, piano, and I love a good movie. She's really nice, but even when she saw my work, didn't comment. (and the baby never wore it either...the baby's now 7 and I've not made anything since for him or his siblings)...thank goodness I have another grandson here (the others are in Australia)...and my daughter appreciates everything. No one appreciates our work who doesn't knit themselves, so I just don't tell people any more, except my close friends. But don't have hurt feelings, just don't talk about it to those who don't appreciate.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


One of my favorite quotes in a situation like this is: "Never assume malice when stupidity is the answer." Let it go, as hurt feelings don't do anyone any good at all. Just say a prayer for her. Works for me!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Some people open their mouths before engaging their brains...kinda like stepping on the gas before letting out the clutch. That kind of comment always says more about the person saying it than the person it's being said to.


----------



## overone45 (Oct 7, 2011)

Love that reply.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the bigger question is what do non-knitters look like?


----------



## Roberta F (Nov 9, 2011)

Knitters are creative and knitters are thinkers. Knitting relaxes me and keeps my fingers and joints working and my brain active. All that helps as we age (and I guess I really am now in that age group that some people think should stay in rocking chairs all the time. I do not) Knitters and crocheters and sewers and quilters know a secret that maybe would help if other people learned. And it is nice when my 8 year great niece wants to learn and my 6 year great nephew told after watching me knit, "You really are a good sewer."


----------



## youngrockerpatty (Jun 5, 2011)

I like your reply. that is just so beautiful and so thoughtful and a great idea for christmas gifts next year for your friends, whether they knit or not. thanks. Merry christmas.


----------



## youngrockerpatty (Jun 5, 2011)

I like your reply. that is just so beautiful and so thoughtful and a great idea for christmas gifts next year for your friends, whether they knit or not. thanks. Merry christmas.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to Macy's the other day and they had balls of yarn hanging off a tree. Hope she shops there.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think we all make silly remarks at times and I doubt if she meant anyting by it, but when you take pride in what you do it is easy to have hurt feelings. I recently thought I had found a friend, but I don't care what I did or what I said her ways were better. As much as I would like a nice friend to do things with I didn't return her calls. Some days we just have to take a deep breath and walk away.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I am thin skinned about knitting too. I am beginning to get gray, but that is pretty much where the 'picture' of a knitter stops.

She sounds like maybe she opens her mouth to change feet. But . . . the others are right. She tried to make it right so give a her a point or two for that. Give yourself a little time and forgive her. (you don't have to share your art with her though.)

I think we 'thin skinned' people need to learn how to let go of our hurts. Maybe it will help us live longer, so we can knit more.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

kittykatsmom--how on earth did our cat, Nani, get to your house? She must have cloned herself and transported through the air! :O)


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pistol-packin' Mama is double-armed! Love it!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Knitters are supposed to sit in rocking chairs in front of fireplaces with at least 6 cats around. Gee. Don't you remember the old movies?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


EXCELLENT!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Try turning the tables on someone by expressing how very sorry you feel for them, for having been left out of the fun all these years. Drop a few names of your international KP pals with whom you knit and crochet daily. You might mention how inexpensive your next vacation could be now that you are thinking about trading homes for a month with someone who actually lives in they may never get the point but the monkey will be on their back, not yours.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I Think there are more and more ignorant people in this world and of course stupid is not far behind, just remember you are the one with the talent not her and instead of feeling slighted just feel more proud of what you can do


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been doing all sorts of needlework since I was 7 or 8 years old...my mom and I each learned different stitch patterns then would teach each other. Now I have 4 children, 1 daughter/3 sons, all of whom have held hooks or needles at one time or another. The girl and middle son have gravitated to doing mainly crochet (quite a few nice afghans between them), oldest son made dear old mom a quilt rack with his handy skills and the youngest works out my gauges for new patterns or yarn since he's the math whiz. None of them will ever snarl up their nose at a new knitted item. 
I'm now planning on how I can work some crochet lace into my son's fiancee's dress that I will be designing and making in the next 18 months...then, GRANDCHILDREN to spoil and teach! (that will be later, when they're ready, as I'm not old enough to be a grandmama yet LOL)
Happy knitting everyone!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I Think there are more and more ignorant people in this world and of course stupid is not far behind, just remember you are the one with the talent not her and instead of feeling slighted just feel more proud of what you can do


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

Try being a guy and having your Marine Corps buddies learn you knit. HAW!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

FYI: People who say these things are only jealous that they can't knit. Most people who don't know how to knit have to say something idiotic instead of the truth, like, jeez, I wish I knew how to knit, what a great hobby, how nice to make home-knit gifts or something positive. Let's be honest, only cool people like us are knitters!!!


----------



## janhil38 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Granddaughters 4th grade teacher taught all her class to knit, boys and girls alike. How cool is that. Can you imagine the patience that took. A little while later a boy in her class taught her how to crochet. Knitting and crocheting is for everyone no matter what their age. I think it is an art that is being revived.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I never realized that we as knitters, or crocheters had a certain "look"... Must be a fantastic look we do have!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Try being a guy and having your Marine Corps buddies learn you knit. HAW!


HAHA! Well, my father knitted his own socks and hats!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

We're supposed to look like little shriveled, white haired old ladies, with half glasses chained around our necks, knitting with knarled arthritic hands! (Some of those things I do have!) Anyway she would be very surprised at the 20 and 30 something's that have taken up knitting. All the little "stitch and bitch" groups that are forming out there. I used to be thin skinned too, then I decided life is too short, and think to myself FU! (hoping I don't say that out loud).


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe that look is self-satisfaction and mild contentment. I knit and crochet, so I don't have to take meds. HAW!


----------



## Aud.Jack (Dec 2, 2011)

What a blessing that we are not required to "look like" anything. There is no shame in having a hobby that actually involves us and creates beautiful, useful items. I often knit at church, and many of the ladies come over each week to see what I am working on that day. I work full time, so when I can find a few minutes, I knit. Just doing this in my spare time I knit 48 pairs of mittens, 2 pairs of socks, 2 pairs of slippers, 24 hats, 6 full size afghans, and 12 baby afghans during the past year. I seldom meet anyone that receives my knitting as I give most of it to charities; but the new moms that receive knitted or crocheted baby blankets have always been thrilled. Do I look like a knitter? Does it really matter? Be thankful that you are a knitter. Your hobby can bring you joy in the doing, and allow you to feel love for the less fortunate as you share the fruits of your labors. We are truly blessed. - Audrey


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I noticed on this week's episode of "Hot in Cleveland" that Betty White had on the most beautiful knitted scarf and I'll bet she made it! The other characters also had on scarves but Betty's was gorgeous!


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

What I think is,,,,its their loss. I can't imagine life without something in my hands. I crochet, knit and quilt!!! And I AM a HAPPY gal!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I would never have taken that comment as an insult. I doubt that she looks down on knitters. Knitting is something that takes considerable patience, and perhaps she just doesn't see herself as a patient person.

Sometimes people take something as an insult more because of the WAY a person says something rather than because of the words they use. Did she say it in a way that seemed "insulting" to you?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

troi said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > ... And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.[/quote]

The needles would surprise him but pulling a Glock out of your knitting bag would be worth it to see the expression on his face, lol. My "nine" is a Springfield. One of the knitting daughters outshot an FBI agent in a competition once. I think in rural areas guns and knitting needles (or quilting needles) go together.[/quote]
Thats funny stuff!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Knitters look like all of us.... Dont worry about it. Blame the mommies and grammies that arent teaching it to the kids any more! Lord knows I have tried to teach my kids. My son is the one that got it, not the girls. :O



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## 42172 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just wait until she wants a well knitted woolly - then you can remind her that there only a few really good knitters around who can provide designer quality products at a fraction of the shop price and that you are one of them,
I'm firmly on your side - I've been a knitter for about sixty years.It is a satisfying useful gift we possess, one that no one can take from us.
Regards
Yorkshire lass
Susan


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> What do knitter's look like? There is an APB (All Points Bulletin) out for the following knitter:
> 
> Master of disguises. Can make self appear as male or female, young, middle aged, or old, tall, short, thin, big, wide, with or without mustache, beard, whiskers, or makeup. Short, medium and long hair, depending on time of life and gender.
> 
> ...


LOL I love it! Hummm I just may need to made a wanted poster with my picture on it. LOL


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I would never have taken that comment as an insult. I doubt that she looks down on knitters. Knitting is something that takes considerable patience, and perhaps she just doesn't see herself as a patient person.
> 
> Sometimes people take something as an insult more because of the WAY a person says something rather than because of the words they use. Did she say it in a way that seemed "insulting" to you?


Yes, it was an insult. A friend just asked me who the woman was that was making fun of me last night. She definitely told me, with her comment and body language, that she was NOT a knitter!


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

I like rogmankir's answer the best. That is the answer I would have used (well, at least the part that went, No, you don't look like a knitter.), but love the rest of the response.

Next I like black kitty's response. Never hurts to be armed with more than one weapon! lol


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

My mother used to always tell me to consider the source. I feel sorry for her in that she doesn't know the joys of knitting, the beauty in the fruits of our labor, and how absolutely cool it is! She is the one missing out!

Momma Osa


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

TnWonderer said:


> Let me tell you, I tried for years I mean years to learn to knit and I have finally learn just the basic. Those that degrade knitters are ashame they cant do it. Those of you that have been knitting for years and years my hat is off to you because it takes a special talent to do knitting...
> 
> Yawl are gifted and never forget it...
> 
> Wanda


Wanda, I was 54 years young when I learned to knit 6 years ago. I still consider myself a newbie at it. I do love it. The best thing I can tell you is to keep trying and practice, practice, and then practice some more. I learned from a book and the net. I learned to crochet from a book, too. I think that is why I can read a pattern. (Sometimes not too well, but I can read them.)


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read or heard somewhere about prisoners who were learning to knit. Iit helps them to calm their nerves.

I wouldn't worry about the rude comments. These people are truly narrow-minded.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I totally agree with you. I have had friends laugh when I would take my knitting out. I thought only "old ladies in rocking chairs" knitted.
> 
> Excuse me, maybe they do, but there are a bunch of us not in rocking chairs and we are enjoying every minute of our knitting,thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Hehehe! I'm getting a rocking chair for Christmas. Can't wait. Should be a lot easier to get up out of after spending eight hours a day knitting for everyone who needs something to keep them warm. o<=))))))

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, I may have been insulted by an acquaintance but have been supported by many of my KP friends. Thanks for all of your words of support and wisdom.


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a DGD (18) with the same attitude. She is in her first year of college, so wanted me to make her a scarf, hat, and convertible fingerless gloves in the University colors. As she is going to UNR, the colors are blue and white and the logo is a wolf (Wolf Pack). I found some buttons... a wolf head for the the hat and paw prints for the gloves. She absolutely loves them!. Her roommate now wants some.


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a DGD (18) with the same attitude. She is in her first year of college, so wanted me to make her a scarf, hat, and convertible fingerless gloves in the University colors. As she is going to UNR, the colors are blue and white and the logo is a wolf (Wolf Pack). I found some buttons... a wolf head for the the hat and paw prints for the gloves. She absolutely loves them!. Her roommate now wants some.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

She is a 'boob.' Knitters, weavers, crocheters and anyone who is gifted enough to make their fiber goods ROCK! My friends are always amazed at what I can turn out. I think she needs to be taking off your friend list!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Maybe that look is self-satisfaction and mild contentment. I knit and crochet, so I don't have to take meds. HAW!


Way to go Doc! I love it that you are secure enough in you masculinity to knit and crochet! YOU are a real man in my eyes! Awesome! Gotta love ya! Oh, sorry, but I am happily married to a non knitter/crocheter, but he does like that I do this. He encourages me and enables me. He made me a knitting board because I asked him if he would. He also made me a small (too small) Soap box for my soaping supplies.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

It is a shame that the art of knitting etc. has lost favor. I admire anyone who is creative. Those who don't knit, crochet or sew have lost much in their heritage.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


Hahaha! You make me laugh!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


i am afraid that the little voice inside of me would have been heard by the both of us at the same time. "your right, you don't look the least bit creative, how silly of me to have asked".


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that I would have responded "What exactly do "knitters" look like to you? In all honesty, I wasn't there with you so I can't speculate on how her tone was or anything. Reading your post, I can SO see my SIL saying that very thing, but in Stef's case she would be inferring that she wasn't that talented to be able to make something so beautifully handmade. However, please note that she doesn't realize how very talented she is in so many different realms. For instance, she can make a professional cake, (think wedding cakes, birthday cakes, etc.) that are so incredibly beautiful AND they taste fantastic.. She is her own worst critic, so if she said that same thing to me, I would look at it not as a slight against me, just that she doesn't believe in herself enough to try. 

This is, of course, my spin on your post. You may have heard something in her tone that only you would be able to discern. I am sorry that you got your feelings hurt though. I have been there in other similar situations, and it doesn't feel good. I had to learn the very hard way not to let other people's opinions ruin my day. That one lesson took YEARS for me to master. Even now, there are a few people in this world that can break me in two with just a word or 2.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I just love them...they are really lovely and you should be so proud.... love went into your knitting, you can see the results!


SCouste said:


> I have a DGD (18) with the same attitude. She is in her first year of college, so wanted me to make her a scarf, hat, and convertible fingerless gloves in the University colors. As she is going to UNR, the colors are blue and white and the logo is a wolf (Wolf Pack). I found some buttons... a wolf head for the the hat and paw prints for the gloves. She absolutely loves them!. Her roommate now wants some.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

That's why I usually knit with 14" single point needles ;-) ....anyone who would make such a remark is l a z y and would never knit when they could be talking on their cell phones about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dwidget said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


I vote this would be a great come back.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

The back peddling I think is the clue Sounds as though as soon as the words come out of her mouth she was sorry. She could have meant that she feel that she doesn't have the talent to knit. I think I'd give her the benifit of the doubt. this time. It is the Holiday Season try not to dwell on the small stuff.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crafty Mary said:


> marykathryn said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you. I have had friends laugh when I would take my knitting out. I thought only "old ladies in rocking chairs" knitted.
> ...


lol wish i had a rocking chair


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Good for You! That's what life is about. Helping and teaching others is what it is all about.


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a lady ask me the other day Why do you knit socks and I just said, because I can and left it at that.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

sharonjewell , I live in Greenville, SC Simpsonville actually, didn't knoe there was someone on here are close as you. I would have said teh exact same thing as you..!! PittyPat


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have had a rocking chair for about eleven years--got it when my mom passed away--and I have yet to sit in it. I actually bought it for her because she had trouble getting in and out of regular arm chairs.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

those are so pretty! but you know, you should post the pattern as well.


SCouste said:


> I have a DGD (18) with the same attitude. She is in her first year of college, so wanted me to make her a scarf, hat, and convertible fingerless gloves in the University colors. As she is going to UNR, the colors are blue and white and the logo is a wolf (Wolf Pack). I found some buttons... a wolf head for the the hat and paw prints for the gloves. She absolutely loves them!. Her roommate now wants some.


 :wink:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> don't be hurt... be proud that you have acquired a talent that she has not yet or never will develop. & you will create beautiful things out of love.
> :-D


So True!! We all have our own talents and interests.. Scrapbooking has never interested me that much but I still admire the work that scrapbookers do. It's just not something that I have time to do (plus I already do not have enough hours in the day to do all that I do now.)

We all have our own talents and as long as we don't 'put down' what others do, I say, Live and let live.

Non-knitters don't appreciate what we get out of knitting, just as I don't appreciate what scrapbookers get out of scrapbooking. I can admire but not need to do it. I would of course, not put them down for it. Everyone has their own skills, talents, and desires.. There's room for everyone in this big, beautiful world. we don't ALL have to be knitters or crocheters.. or sewers, or quilters, or scrapbookers, or whatever floats your boat.

Hurray for diversity!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i know just what you mean someone said to me, i cant believe you knit & i said, why they said, you just dont look like you would....whatever thats suppose to mean!


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

this is soooo appropo today!! my DD just got off the phone and she informed me they need mittens there. Now I used to make tons of mittens for her and my GD but then a few years back DD decided she didnt like my mittens so I stopped making them... well today she tells me they have lost the mitten bin with all the mittens and hats and scarves so could i make new. Hmmmm mittens i said, thought you didnt like my mittens! the reply was welllll!! just had to laugh at her!! Xmas is all new hats and scarves and mittens and fingerless gloves but she doesnt know it yet!! just had to chuckle at that


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

nanee said:


> this is soooo appropo today!! my DD just got off the phone and she informed me they need mittens there. Now I used to make tons of mittens for her and my GD but then a few years back DD decided she didnt ike my mittens so I stopped making them... well today she tells me they have lost the mitten bin with all the mittens and hats and scarves so could i make new. Hmmmm mittens i said, thought you didnt like my mittens! the reply was welllll!! just had to laugh at her!! Xmas is all new hats and scarves and mittens and fingerless gloves but she doesnt know it yet!! just had to chuckle at that


There's an unwritten law that all daughters must disapprove of anything their mothers do but they secretly like it.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I was in college working on a Master's degree in school library media. My sweet professor stopped in the middle of his lecture, looked over at me and stated, "Juanita, I do believe you're going to change the image of a public school librarian." For whatever reason, I remember I was wearing a loose fisherman knit sweater and jeans. I took that statement as a huge compliment. 

DWR, turn this around and make it a compliment. Obviously, you dink look like her image of a knitte--whatever that may be.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Bless your heart - some folks just don't have a filter on their mouth. At least she realized she just stuck her food in her mouth and because she cares she tried to back peddle. It takes all kinds of folks and sometimes things are said and done that doesn't make us feel the best. Having been on the side of error, I was very grateful when folks let me extract my foot from my mouth and forgave me for speaking without thinking. Here is a big <<<<HUG>>>> for you from another knitter who doesn't mind what anyone says about knitting.....just as long as they let me knit ;-)


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry for not posting pattern links for the hat and mittens made for my DGD... the mittens can be found on Allfreeknitting.com and are listed as Fingerless Gloves/Glittens... the hat is "A Deathly Hallows Graveyard Beret - Hermione Granger Hat" to which I added the flower and button.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> I have had a rocking chair for about eleven years--got it when my mom passed away--and I have yet to sit in it. I actually bought it for her because she had trouble getting in and out of regular arm chairs.


That's the reason I asked Santa for one.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

She could have a actually been insulting herself. My daughter is one that would come back with that question "Do I look like a knitter"? She will also be the first to tell you that she can't walk and chew gum much less operate anything as complexed as knitting needles.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I was having a terrible time trying to post from my phone. "Dink"=don't and "knitte"=knitter.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

3star777 said:


> It is a shame that the art of knitting etc. has lost favor. I admire anyone who is creative. Those who don't knit, crochet or sew have lost much in their heritage.


Oh, Oh. Wrong. Knitting has NOT lost favor. Take a look at Vogue and some of the other very popular knitting magazines. That should change your opinion.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you noticed that with life's pace...everything is about speed, instant gratification, FAST food, etc? It's like anyone that sews, cooks or knits is from back when dinosaurs roamed the earth!? I would let the comment go because it seems like it was also said in haste, rather than to think for a moment about why you inquired? Some of us make time for the enjoyment of our hobbies. My mom just got out of the hospital and it's been cold and I've been stressed. I decided to get out some yarn, and start a scoodie, just for a little "me" time on a catch as catch can basis. Instead of feeling upset, perhaps feel sorry your friend doesn't make time for relaxing time for HERself? Maybe she's even a little jealous?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Here's what I used to tell my kids - consider the source and move on.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

She probably didn't look like a knitter in her acrylic machine made sweater.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Good One!


barcar said:


> She probably didn't look like a knitter in her acrylic machine made sweater.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

My phone really was being a pain. It didn't send any of my previous post. 

Try again. I was in college working on a Master's degree in school library media. My sweet professor stopped in the middle of his lecture, looked over at me and stated, "Juanita, I do believe you're going to change the image of a public school librarian." For whatever reason, I remember I was wearing a loose fisherman knit sweater and jeans. I took that statement as a huge compliment.


----------



## kvarosi (Jun 23, 2011)

So many of us do not have recent photos of ourselves on here...so it's really hard to tell what we look like...roflmbo!

When I tell people about my weaving, knitting, crocheting, etc., they often get tripped up and speak before thinking. It does hurt, at times, if they are friends but I just start to go one and on about what I am creating and they change the subject...lol.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

What is a scoodie? Carolyn


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute answer!!!!!!


----------



## knittycat (Aug 6, 2011)

what's wrong with rocking chairs. I love rocking and knitting. It feels very rhythmic I think. I will turn 60 next month and I still don't feel like an old lady knitter. I feel clever!!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

A scoodie is a hooded scarf. I thought it would be sort of a combo hat/scarf for a "quick wrap" for the hike from parking to the office on cold mornings. Since I live in California, I'm sure it's nothing like many of you endure, but then we get pretty wimpy when we have a little frost! I found my pattern on the Lion Brand yarn site but they have a few. It's also a new combination of stitches for me and I'm just enjoying concentrating and learning in the few moments I can carve out. I think a few more rows and I won't even need to look at the pattern anymore!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> People these days are so used to picking something off the shelf that dozens of people are wearing. Manufactured hats and mittens are so thin! It's pitiful. I like making one of a kind items that are of superior quality. Some of the people I know don't think to buy hats or gloves when they go out shopping and it turns cold. I've knit and given mittens to them and they were so grateful.
> 
> I just gave away mittens to a coworker that relocated from Florida and isn't prepared for our weather. I have a boss who lost her earpiece for her cell phone. Yesterday, I presented her with a cell phone sock with a pocket for her bluetooth earpiece. I put it on a lanyard so she could wear it around her neck. Where are you going to find something like that in the stores? By the way, this would be a great Christmas present. The original pattern was for an Ipod sock, but I made it a little longer to accommodate my boss's phone. This will easily attach to a lanyard if you add a D ring.
> 
> http://chocnvodka.blogware.com/blog/_archives/2005/8/26/1172247.html


I crochet cell phone pockets (a self preservation move after losing mine several times) that are on a strap around the neck, worn like a necklace.

Directions: chain 12 st. Work 3 hdc in 3rd ch from hook and in each st to end of ch. Work 5 hdc in last st of ch and 1 hdc in other side to end. Work 2 hdc in first st. Join w/slst and ch 2.

Work hdc in each ch around, joining w/slst each round for 13 rows.

Fold pocket in half, mark at 2 sides for strap. Work reverse single crochet st in each st around to first marker; ch 130 st and attach w/slst at other marker. Turn and loosely slst back to beg of ch.

Continue around w/reverse st to beg, join w/slst and end leaving a few inches to weave in.

My dd has dozens of them that I have made out of OAE's in her stash for her sale next Spring. People really like them.


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure have, my brother-in-law one time asked me what is the thing called that old ladies do when they sit around with two sticks and yarn. I just looked at him and laughed and said, "Oh you mean knitting." Then I told him I love to knit. I never get mad or hurt because I know that all ages and types of people knit. Some are young, some are old, some are gorgeous and some may be plain but they all love to knit and normally knitters are the nicest people in the world. Knitting is a calming thing to do.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I coordinate the Twisted Stitchers at the Brighton Michigan Library. Our members range from 13 to 85. Several in their early 30s and several in their 60s. I have crocheted since I was 8. Knitted since I was 40. Crocheters and knitters can be anywhere between 8 and 108. Some people are just so full of insults that they can't control themselves.


----------



## castlekeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I too, have thoughtless family members. What is a knitter supposed to look like?? Ask the top knitting designer Lily Chin!! 
And I no longer knit anything for my family, except my wonderful husband, who always appreciates whatever I make him!

Castlekeeper


----------



## collingwoodcollection (May 22, 2011)

My best friend thinks knitting is for old ladies and a total waste of time. She is normally very tactful but just can't seem to hide her distain for knitting (and knitters as a rule). It has never bothered me because she just doesn't have a clue what she is missing. Chin up, knitting is wonderful, even if it's not for everyone.
Karen Raven


dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to be a truck driver and people would say "you don't look like a truck driver." Well, I doubt I look like a truck driver or a knitter because (like MOST THINGS!) those come in all shapes and sizes and ages and genders, etc! Some people have to comment...even if the comment doesn't necessarily even make any sense! I would write it off as "unthinking" rather than as unkind! It was probably just "I have to respond to that!"


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Some people mock things because they can't DO them! "Lost arts" like knitting, sewing, crocheting, and breadmaking are all coming back in style. Forgive her for her lack of talent!!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have heard that many of the Vietnam vets took up either crocheting or knitting and it helped them a lot. Good stress reliever.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! I'm in style and didn't even know it! LOL I do all of the above. Knit, sew, crochet and make bread (in my bread machine and by hand). Plus I make my own bath soap too. It is just so yummy! I can even cook from scratch and can vegetables. I do love to garden and can and dehydrate the fresh foods. I canned 179 pints of veggies this past summer and will can more this next summer. We will have different veggies next year though. I love home canned! Home cooked, Home Made! OK, I just love HOME! =)

And please don't hate me because I am pathetic!


----------



## Pat Damewood (Nov 5, 2011)

We all look happy and contented.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> Over Thanksgiving, I was visiting my son and family. The 11 year old girl was watching me crochet. I asked her if she wanted to learn. She got all excited and so I reached into my ever-present yarn bag and pulled out a hook and a ball of yarn. We spent most of the evening making chains and sc's. The next morning she came to me and quietly said her brother Sam (20 yrs old) would like to learn, too! So I called him over and got him started too. The difference between the two was she liked the softness of the yarn in her fingers, and he looked at it as a mathematical problem. Then I was told they wanted to go to Richard's, the local craft store. When I asked why, they said they wanted to get their own hooks and some yarn in a color THEY chose! Last I heard, they are still working at it.
> 
> So much for little old ladies!


I think men definitely view knitting differently, I view stitches as 'little bricks' and compare stitch patterns to different types of bond; my son sees it in engineering terms, he loves maths. It doesn't matter how we visualise things, we're just typical leather-clad supersport bike-riding knitters!

Dave


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

They are fabulous!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Like many have said, people seem to think about everything but what comes out of their mouths. I am a little old lady now I guess(turned 65) but I knit, hunt or fish when I can, have a .375 for prowling the canyons on my own and always have a small bag with a knit project along too for sitting a bit and watching the world come alive around me. Have had some fools give me grief over my knitting but have luckily had something to say that set them back a bit and they apologized. 
Taught knitting for years and that was a worry of many students who wondered if they would be shunned or looked down on for knitting. Told them tailors,actors, glass blowers,cobblers,blacksmiths and others are looked down on sometimes but what they do is needed, beautiful and creative, so they should just do what they enjoy and if they feel guilty should do it at home but brag about what they made and show it off whenever they can.....


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

And I used to think knitting as boring,now its knitting and /or/guns .
What ever next? I love this site.And all I have knit in the past 35 years is one egg cosy and about 4" of one slipper,currently on the go.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

My son is a gifted artist. He has had people, especially relatives, give him what he calls backhanded compliments, that come across as insults. One relative tells him, "I don't have the patience to do anything like that." He calmly tells her, "It doesn't take patience, it takes talent." I think people get so jealous that they can't think straight. I always say, some people are so full of insults that they can't control themselves.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i think my main gift is teaching myself.
I do have what I feel is a God given gift and that is a special way with animals.Healing body and mind with simple heartfelt love ,touch and prayers.I have experienced it time and again.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just don't get the mentality that thinks knitting is just for "old people." Is there a certain age, say 70, when all of a sudden you start knitting? I would guess that most of us knitters started at an early age, certainly not in our "golden years" (what a bunch of BS that quote is). Knitting is my relaxation, therapy, meditation, etc. Keeps me sane. Sewing drives me insane!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

"to each his own" as my grandmother would say. Many people are strung way out, so to speak, and they cannot possibly imagine themselves being calm enough to concentrate on knitting and they say weird things. I am so glad I am no longer in the "work place" where comments like this fly about constantly and at ball games I could say "do I look like a fan, NOT". I think after being away from it we become more sensitive. All I can say is:

"To each his own".


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I am now 77 and just begun knitting again.That is because my old bones hurt when standing My hands hurt when I use them for certain things,hence the slow pace of my knitting .On reading how you all feel about it gives me an entirely new perspective of the art.
How the yarn feels ,how it relaxes you etc. My biggest surprise is how damn good the men are at designing .I never got over visiting a friends friend who was pregnant and her husband had knit and was still knitting beautiful baby clothes.This was about 60 years ago.
I love that men will show their work ,that they now are unafraid to hug ,to push the baby prams ,change the babies ,work with them etc.What a wonderful world it is.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

Keep in mind ...Women who knit make the world a warmer place. Yaaaayy! That is us!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, can actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!

Knitting in public can be a hazardous pastime!
Dave


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> 
> Knitting in public can be a hazardous pastime!
> Dave


Wow, I have never heard of such a thing. All the women I know and myself feel appreciative when men actually take interest in any woman's art--I'll bet if we studied history (his story) we would find knitting attributed to men. I say, no more testosterone for those menopausal women.


----------



## Pipsmom (Oct 8, 2011)

My local yarn shop is always full of young women... Single and married. They have a men's night which is always packed and kid classes. Knitting is sooo in right now. Your friend is woefully out of it. I even see high school kids in the park knitting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> ...


They are a strange lot, more mature ladies come over for a chat, but there are some seriously unstable radical marxist feminists who think the battle between the sexes should be fought aggressively.

Mamajan, I think men tend towards a love of pattern-forming, it's the way our brains are wired. Men also have aknack of focusing on a single task, shutting out everything else; whereas women multi-task, we obsess and plan. There's room for both approaches, it's all about what works best for the individual. An interesting, though limited, study discovered, men 'tink', whereas women 'frog'!

Dave


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


there was a particularly bad patch in my life when the FBI issued me a permit to carry comcealed. my uncle provided a .357 magnum (great big hogleg) i carried it in the side pocket of my knitting bag with the grip sticking out. nobody said anything about my knitting. i have found the vast majority of the general public put their mouths in gear without engaging their brains (when they even have one). that is why i avoid people like the plague.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I was at work today and an older male customer mentioned that he thought all the old crafts had died out, including knitting. I told him I was a knitter, at which he was pleasantly surprised, and I also said that at my knit group I was the second oldest (we 'oldies' are in our early 40's). My boss overhead and sniggered saying 'I can hardly believe that'. He is such an insensitive dork! The customer was less than impressed and purchased a french knitting dolly there and then, to take home to his wife and have a 'go'. Ha Ha boss man!!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, can actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> 
> Knitting in public can be a hazardous pastime!
> Dave


at one time women didn't knit. men did and they formed guilds in medieval times. fishermen knitted as well. i am not sure when women took over but i guess we needled the men out of a job. LOL


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

stereotypes...we all do it...judgements...we all do it...let it go and move on, she knows not of what she speaks.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the quote, and will memorize it for 'such a time as this'. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
They informed him they were women, not ladies.
I personally think calling someone a lady is much like calling a man "Sir," and is a term of respect. 
My husband felt really bad but I told him I thought their rudeness proved they weren't ladies.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
> They informed him they were women, not ladies.
> I personally think calling someone a lady is much like calling a man "Sir," and is a term of respect.
> My husband felt really bad but I told him I thought their rudeness proved they weren't ladies.


i would say they were of the female species. not entitled to be ladies or women.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, can actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> 
> Knitting in public can be a hazardous pastime!
> Dave


Good grief!!
How weird and ignorant some people are


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

dwidget said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> > My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
> ...


I would agree with that last comment


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would have responded, " What are knitters supposed to look like?" They are missing out on a great hobby.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

This is hilarious. To tell the truth I do not take those things so seriously. I just have a good laugh. People are people and in all truth, sometimes we are so thin skinned we hear things differently to how it was really meant. Don't take things so personally, if you do you will continue to open yourself to lots of "hurt feelings". Find a gentle come back -- "Hey I ws just asking" and laugh. We need to let things roll off of us like water on a duck's back. Don't let this minor things get under your skin. It's their loss.

Love you guys. :lol:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to ask a question. Do us knitter look different from the rest of the world? I wonder do I look like a knitter. Humm I don't really care. I'm happy for who I am and you should be to. Be a knitter or a crafter your one of a kind in your own right. There's no one like you. So grab them needles and knit something nice for that lady. Make her regret she was rood to you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

what are we suppose to look like...? well for starters take a look at the photos of all the people on this blog. Read the comments that are made and the encouragements given. the variety of sites suggested to check out, funny stories, personal stories, all the oooo's and aaaahhh's of things made. That my dear is what we "look like". Shame on anyone cast typing.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

I have had that type of reply myself...several times.... to me they are trying to say " Old fashioned thing" making yourself old?? that type of response..... 

I used to let it bother me, but now I know that "KNitting, IS IN!!" and to heck with their thoughts....LOL....

Never feel down because of a thoughtless comment by someone else... Whatever your hobby or joy in doing is just that... A JOY for you .....


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

I just read a great article in the Chicago Tribune newspaper. A big half page infact. It was about a woman who teaches men in prison to knit. In fact, the class is so popular that there is a waiting list of prisoners to do this class. It makes them feel good and calmer too. The warden is so pleased that they are going to look into doing a second class. So, ignore the stupid people who are just that - STUPID. Remember all the good knitters out there and crafters who things are purchased every day.


----------



## Ginette (Jun 29, 2011)

i see it as thinking she is awe of you being a a knitter that there is no way she could learn,you can offer to teach. next time ask what somone means so you know how to really feel.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

oh I do those too after forgeting mine and getting into trouble out there with no phone, mine are knitted on 4 needles 20 stitches, knit till it is long enought then decrease on the sides to make a flap, with sl st to make a hole for a button then do an i-cord for around your neck


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> If there's a next time, how about this for a response: "No, you don't look like a knitter. But don't worry, I'm sure no one thinks any less of you for it. Surely you must have some hidden creativity somewhere."


That is what I think too rogmankir.....her response wouldn't bother me what so ever...I love my talent to knit and crochet and wouldn't change it for the world !!!! Your response is exactly what I thought of when I first read this....so everyone remember this one and repeat when necessary!!!


----------



## Needles Too (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a friend who I tried to teach how to knit. She was going to have surgery on boh feet at the same time and be in a wheel chair for 8 weeks. For some reason, she could not keep the kneedles near enough to master it. So the surgery went well, she found things to do and time moved on.

However, for Christmas, we gave her a set of the round knitting looms. I can't even begin to tell you how happy she is with her projects these some two years later. Hats, scarves, cowls, baby blankets, afghans and purses. She made me the cutest Christmas purse, red yarn with red fun fur, an over the shoulder handle (saftey in shopping) and even has a white boa around the top. 

Knitting really can be for every one. It can be a real confidence builder. I find most people who make rude remarks or blow off you talent as being for 'old' people, are basically rude to begin with. And jealous because they can't do these things. I learned at age 10.


----------



## Needles Too (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a friend who I tried to teach how to knit. She was going to have surgery on boh feet at the same time and be in a wheel chair for 8 weeks. For some reason, she could not keep the kneedles near enough to master it. So the surgery went well, she found things to do and time moved on.

However, for Christmas, we gave her a set of the round knitting looms. I can't even begin to tell you how happy she is with her projects these some two years later. Hats, scarves, cowls, baby blankets, afghans and purses. She made me the cutest Christmas purse, red yarn with red fun fur, an over the shoulder handle (saftey in shopping) and even has a white boa around the top. 

Knitting really can be for every one. It can be a real confidence builder. I find most people who make rude remarks or blow off you talent as being for 'old' people, are basically rude to begin with. And jealous because they can't do these things. I learned at age 10.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

I learned how to knit when I was in my early 20's and am now in the 70's. Don't let anyone get you down! She doesn't know what she's missing. The joy of making something with your own hands. The happy faces of people you have given them something personal. The next time you see her, just smile and say "Yes, I'm still knitting!" 
Happy Knitting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I have met more young than older people through knitting. I think there are more younger knitters out there than ever. And I am sure your friend meant no harm.
"Old Lady" knitter. ps didn't learn until I was 65


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

She could have been saying it like do I look like I knit or have a drop of talent? Every time I have someone talk to me about knitting-they act like it is rocket science and something too hard for them to learn. most appreciate the talent.


----------



## Jillana (Nov 10, 2011)

You must remember, that knitting and crocheting are creative. I am an artist, (painter) who also loves the crafts. When people have no talent they are frightened by people who do have talent. It is their way of defending themselves. They become great at being critical, but they never produce.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't you suppose that people make stupid comments like this because they have no idea of the skill it takes to knit? I love the comeback that Rogmankir gave you. You need to act as if you were the one who has it all together. The remark was only her opinion, not a fact!


----------



## GrandyGail (Nov 27, 2011)

Those types of statements have been following me for years. I used to knit Lopi sweaters professionally when my children were young and I needed to be at home with them. My husband was not too charitable about the amount of paraphanalia that I used to have to cart around all the time and the amount of mess it made in his organizational neatness. He always nastily referred to it as my "Craft S--t. Whenever Christmas or birthdays came around he wanted nothing handmade, wanted me to go out and buy him something real at the store. With this type of training my children followed suit. Now that they are married my sons have no problem with my sending out cleverly designed children's sweaters. And last year because my daughter was very short of money she asked me if I would help her with a hat and scarf for her husband. Quite some turnaround from the past. She will never be a very good knitter but at least she knows that she will always be able to give her family gifts of love. Don't worry about these people. It is only their lack of knowledge that makes them not realize it is so special to have the knowledge and the appreciation of a fine hand-knitted design, unique in any way. Instead of feeling hurt, educate people.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

In Proverbs it tells us if we are nice to the ones that are mean to us it will heap coals of fire on their heads so go ahead and start a fire by knitting her something nice.
I dont know what a knitter is supposed to look like but I know that they have a big heart and are very generous,helpful,intelligent people.Do I hear an AMEN from any of you knitters or handcrafters?


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*AMEN!* I can't yell that loud so I typed it.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


Love the choices. Good for you. I say GO FOR IT.

Hugs


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe she meant it in the sense that she does not have the patience, dexterity, and creativity us knitting goddesses possess, and thought that this was, or should have been, obvious to you. Don't take it to heart.



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow! That remark got a lot of us talking. It is true that people do stereotype knitters as old females in rocking chairs. It is sad that people cannot be appreciated just as they are. As a male knitter, I keep my talents to myself to avoid the insults. I only share my skills with people who know me and accept me just as I am. Creativity should not be limited by gender, age, or anthing else.


----------



## sandypants (Oct 7, 2011)

Most people when they see the things I make always compliment me and say they wish they could knit.....Don't know if they ever will, but it's always nice to hear...


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Once in a Hobby Lobby store a friend was looking for yarn to knit socks. The employee showed her where it was and she then said "Why on earth would someone spend that amount of money and work to make it when they could buy socks so much cheaper?"


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL knitters look like most other people I would imagine. We may, however, dress differently on occasion! Sorry I had to laugh when you asked what knitters looked like. Don't be offended. It seems to me that is HER problem not yours. Vanna White is a knitter - think about that for awhile. You are fine sweetie.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

me too. AMEN


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shows how much she didn't know.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Have you heard this insult?
In a snotty sarcastic voice "You made this?"


Yes, I did and the pattern, yarn and my time is not cheep!


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

Your friend was just jealous...didn't know knitting was age related.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Actresses to prisoners...what do we look like?


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

How about we just renovate the gun store into a knitting store and you all can just sit and have knitting klatches and tuck the guns away. Maybe it's a regional thing, but the idea of toting around a Glock 19 or any other gun for that matter scares the hell out of me. I'm sure you use your guns responsibly, but it seems like every day there's a new story (eg Virginia Tech -again- this morning) where some crazy gets hold of a gun and ruins someone's life. This guy shot and killed a cop with 5 kids and then killed himself.

I guess that was just my soapbox speech for the day, but I do believe in what I say.
Billie


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


yes. Especially when I was younger. I've loved knitting since I was quite young, and during my youth, it was "uncool" to knit. Kids can hurt. Now? Well, I guess at 58 I look like a knitter. 

I should have added - I have never let it stop me. I knitted when I was a kid, and I'm still knitting.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

ummmm, I AM that little old lady in the rocking chair. I know my socks are beautiful, my granddaughters are getting scarves made with love (and that brand-new Liberty yarn that has the bright colors of Noro, but does not scratch), and that folks eye my Mohair sweater with longing.Once, however, I was in my early 20's and I knit then,too. I believe knitting is peaceful,loving,and creative and wish for everyone to have this much pleasure in life. And may you all live to be that little old lady in the rocking chair someday.
Forest


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I just turned 40 and i have some of the younger family say things to me like , your too young to be doing that stuff ! 
Ridiculous , i love it , what does it matter my age ?? I started to crochet when i was a little girl , and there was nothing wrong with that apparently , but to KNIT ... OH DEAR !! You would think i signed up for a retirement home ... I just laugh , tell them to hush up , i love it and if they want something purty to let me know 

Its amazing how some of these same "kids" have asked me "when are you gonna make me something  ??"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Get ready for a true description of a knitter. They are very beautiful people who are creative, educated and want to please people with a handmade item instead of buying a "cold" foreign made item that is poorly put together. I watch westerns on TV, listen to beautiful music, discuss the daily happenings with husband ALL while knitting! Heads up knitters and keep them up!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Please don't let it get to you. The problem is they don't know a good thing when they see it. In the back of their mind they may wish they could do it. I always have people come up to me and ask what am I making. They say I wish I could do it. I also told them to get a book for beginers and they too could learn. Keep knitting and have fun.


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

The sweet sensation and shear pleasure I experience when one of my handmade gifts is received with appreciation is priceless. Knowing I made the item for far less than the recipient would pay for it store bought, delightful. 

That woman is ignorant, very foolish and insensitive. She will never feel as good as those who create treasures of warmth - created with love. She is to be pitied. If next time you see her, maybe you could offer to either teach her to knit or crochet OR have her check out the lionbrand.com video tutorial and teach herself to knit and or crochet.

Happy Holidays,


----------



## clweiss (Feb 7, 2011)

It's all in how you look at it. I think most knitters would look at your acquaintance with a mixture of pity and compassion - pity that she doesn't understand the joy of knitting and compassion for her embarrassment. Don't sweat the small stuff and don't take her words personally. As long as YOU value your craft, that's all that really matters.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

bethieann74 said:


> Perhaps that is why you are only aquaintances and not close friends.


yes, that is really a good thought. Not the same sort of people.

I don't like the stereotype of fiber crafters either, but no one thinks of weavers and knitters as having the same "look." Let's face it, with cartoons like 'Lola' around and TV showing people wearing lots of hand made stuff and hinting they might be a bit "leftover hippie," there are going to be stereo types in people's minds. Folks will always have a preconception until they get to know the real thing(s).

I would probably just laugh with the aquaince and say something along the lines of "Life is full of surprises" or "Funny, that" that if I was in a decent mood. Otherwise I might say, "And, just WHAT does a knitter look like, pray tell?"


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry that happened to you. Was your acquaintance one who was overconcerned about what others thought of her? Sounds very unsure of herself. 
I knit and I think I am "with it" as they say. No ego deprivation, which may be what your acquaintance suffers. 
I don't see sterotypes in the knitting population. 
Karen


----------



## Knitting Guy (Dec 2, 2011)

You should see the looks and hear the comments when people see a large 40+ year-old man like me knitting! It cracks me up, though, when narrow-minded folks immediately jump to conclusions when they see me. Imagine if they knew I was also into theatre!


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Knitting Guy said:


> You should see the looks and hear the comments when people see a large 40+ year-old man like me knitting! It cracks me up, though, when narrow-minded folks immediately jump to conclusions when they see me. Imagine if they knew I was also into theatre!


ROFLMAO!! Creative "real men" are supposed to be potters or sculptors, not fiber artists, lol. Here, in the New Mexico mountains/mesas, the woman in the Navajo Nation do the yarn making and weaving, but in the Pueblo cultures, Acoma at least, the men do the weaving and the women the potting. I interviewed a young Acoma man who was doing a weavign demo and working to bring the art back the the pueblo.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Billie B said:


> How about we just renovate the gun store into a knitting store and you all can just sit and have knitting klatches and tuck the guns away. Maybe it's a regional thing, but the idea of toting around a Glock 19 or any other gun for that matter scares the hell out of me. I'm sure you use your guns responsibly, but it seems like every day there's a new story (eg Virginia Tech -again- this morning) where some crazy gets hold of a gun and ruins someone's life. This guy shot and killed a cop with 5 kids and then killed himself.
> 
> I guess that was just my soapbox speech for the day, but I do believe in what I say.
> Billie


well, that's a thought. I don't think we'll get the place converted but I got the owner talked into carrying needles and yarn appropriate for making helmet liners and caps for the troops, if instructions are supplied. I think wool hats and gloves or thrummed mittens would do well, too. I love the idea of a bunch of small to huge and overweight male hunters knitting away while discussing trigger tension and windage. Maybe using spent cartridges for beadwork in a large piece.

I think it is a regional thing and an urban/rural thing. Firearms are pretty scary if you aren't around them or gun owners and just hear the stuff the media prints/broadcasts about firearms in the hands of criminal or crazies.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

New Mexico is where I was raised. I come from the Navajo country. I still live in the area.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

black kitty said:


> New Mexico is where I was raised. I come from the Navajo country. I still live in the area.


Do tell!! Fiber capital of the US. Right up the street. I wonder how I can get a carding card from local sources?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't take any notice of your friend, she shouldn't have opened her mouth. The old saying comes to mind "If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all". None of us look like knitters it is just something we all enjoy doing and achieving the finished article.


----------



## fwebb (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi to everyone that has ever experienced any comments like that. All of us knitters know that you have to be very talented AND intelligent to knit. Sooo,
Just say ," well you know not just anyone can knit".


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
> They informed him they were women, not ladies.
> I personally think calling someone a lady is much like calling a man "Sir," and is a term of respect.
> My husband felt really bad but I told him I thought their rudeness proved they weren't ladies.


I am floored by this! I may be a woman first, but I'd rather be a LADY than a, a, a whatever they were! (I can think if the word, I just don't wanna say it. But to give you a hint, it rhymes with witch.)


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> You should have asked her what talent she had other then putting her foot in her mouth.


I like this one


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

luvmypip said:


> Wow 10 pages of replies!!!! Your friend did not intend to insult you that is why she was back talking. Forgive her and tell her if she would really like to learn you would be Proud to share your skill. After all the knitting has calmed you enough to think before to speak.
> 
> My favorite STUDID comment is "you have to much time on your hands", I respond "NO I don't, I'm busy knitting!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> Do not let what others think or say to you control your feelings.. You are a talented individual and knitting is your expression of this. Every person has their own skills and evidently this persons strong points are not compassion or communication.
> 
> Life can be very hard on you if other people's opinions control your feelings, heck with them, who made them the judge and jury.
> 
> ...


I made a similar comment but had not yet read your which is well stated. So funny that we think alike. A good attitude helps to get though the land mines of life,doesn't it? She just came upon one of those land mines but can diffuse it with your/ my kind of thinking. Love this forum for the wisdom and kindness it sends.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> Hey, don't worry about it, I've been knitting since I was 10 and it really doesn't matter what anybody else thinks about my knitting, just think how much they're missing out on. Also alot of people think they'll take it up when they're retired well guess what, too late, not easy to learn at that age.


I do not think it is too late to learn anything at an old age, if you had a brain at a younger age. My mom learned to drive from scratch at 63. She also learned to bowl first time round that age too. She care took my dad for all her marriage so only had time when he passed away. And she began to knit making beautiful lap throws complimented by many. Don't we all have to be careful how we are influenced by preconceived notions. Like people think young getto children are bold but when I subbed in their school I found they were just kind youngsters like anywhere else. So my preconceived notion was corrected. I think this forum has cleared up some of our erroneous thinking on this "who are knitters" topic.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> irisbel said:
> 
> 
> > This forum, which was so friendly and positive is becoming an angry lot due to this subject. Let's all be more positive. Time to Let Go of this subject. Let's get back on track. Be kind, be positive, and keep this forum as great as it can be and has been.
> ...


Look at the comments below any yahoo news story. People spewing ridicule and hatred. I stopped visiting them and now enjoy the civility of KP. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

rborbidge said:


> Don't let your feelings be hurt. Knitters come in all shapes and sizes. If you're ever on ravelry, you'll see there are plentyl of beautiful, young knitters who are designing. There are also plenty of experienced knitters out there. So for this friend to say that to you, she is obviously not in with what is trendy b/c lots of people are learning how to knit. I'm turning 30 next week and am a working single mom of two young children. My friends were surpised when I told them I knit, too. Maybe she's too embarrassed to ask to learn how.


I notice that patterns sold as " vintage pattern" are the ones I got long ago but are now sought after. "Classic" is true for sweater patterns and their makers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> I have been a knitter for over 40 years and get those comments all the time. My son and his wife were at the Roller Derby World Cup last week and much to their amazement there were lots of women, young and younger, knitting as they watched. According to my son they were "just as pierced and tatooed as we are". He even took pics of some of the people and what they were knitting to show me. Just goes to prove that knitters come in all ages and walks of life.


Could you post the pictures. I'm curious to know what they are making.


----------



## taffy2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just started knitting again after a few years absence. Took my wool and pattern to work, made a cowl for my future daughter in law. Now I am casting on and off and coping patterns and helping 3 other people knit! Pretty funny really, I thought I would be ridiculed and made fun of. It has been a good exercise in bringing us closer together at work instead of always bickering at each other. Plus it is a great de-stresser. Many Many wool shops opening up in my town so knitting seems to be coming back, all those women and their nasty hasty tongues are just jealous they haven't picked up any needles.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Juleen said:


> troi--now, that's a real woman! A gun by her side and knitting needles in her hands! Being a woman who believes we have the right to protect ourselves, I love it!!!!!


Judging from the attitude people are giving protesters today, my opinion and it is only one persons opinioit not trying to pursuade anyone to it but i think we had better protect our right to possess self protecting weapons. I do not have one but am glad we are given the right to keep arms by the constitution. This can lead to heated discussions so I will say its probably not a good idea to argue pros and cons because there is a clear line drawn between those with opposing opinions and I doubt either side will be changed or should be changed. Viva la difference. Also, being a worrier, I think the gun should not be where kids could find them snd think they are toys snd get killed. This happened near my city recently. Also a mom put her gun in her child's backpack who knows why maybe because mom's do everything in a hurry and make mistakes but the child took it to school where it was seen and the poor kid was in trouble. We had two boys find a gun in the home, play with it and one shot the other. Probably a knitting bag is not a safe place for a weapon???


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

hey if julia roberts is a knitter then so am I...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

susieb said:


> I tried making socks and they came out soooo big! It was hard to get the 2nd one the same as the 1st... at least I had a go... my mum makes beautiful socks and I am so impressed with her skill..She has been very creative over the years with many projects i.e. sewing, quilting, patchwork, card making but she can't crochet..she says she doesnt have a clue but her socks are something else. So we sort of compliment each other, she makes the socks and I crochet the hats... we sell them on Ebay and it brings us a little bit of pocket money for new yarn. So there is nothing "stuffy" about knitting and crochet.


I notice that one reason my things may come out big is I do not use the same yarn as the pattern creator did.

When I make mittens I have to work both at the same time to get them to match. I use two sets of needles and two skiens of yarn, do the row on the 
left and the same row for the second mitten etc. this might be helpful for socks too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> What do knitter's look like? There is an APB (All Points Bulletin) out for the following knitter:
> 
> Master of disguises. Can make self appear as male or female, young, middle aged, or old, tall, short, thin, big, wide, with or without mustache, beard, whiskers, or makeup. Short, medium and long hair, depending on time of life and gender.
> 
> ...


Great post! I enjoyed it a lot! Recalling how my friend had to go through a metal detector to do jury duty and had fold up scissors in her purse which she had to remove so when I had to go for jury duty snd remembered my scissors, I walked a block to the public library and asked the librarian whom I knew if she would hold my scissors til I returned from jury duty. Another friend had them when she wanted to get on her airplane flight and it was a problem. Dangerous group we are!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > troi--now, that's a real woman! A gun by her side and knitting needles in her hands! Being a woman who believes we have the right to protect ourselves, I love it!!!!!
> ...


A conscientious gun owner would make sure they use care in where they put and carry their gun. I had a friend who worked a nursery church an found a small loaded pistol in a baby's diaper bag. A local police officer and church member was called to the nursery to secure the weapon, then the mother was called. She did have a concealed-carry permit, but why on earth she put it in her baby's diaper bag was beyond their comprehension. She said "that lady's purse was more than big enough to hold the weapon." The lady was having domestic problems with her ex-husband, that was her reason for the permit, but stilll..................................


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> When someone gives me a remark like that: "You're a nurse? You don't look like a nurse"--I say "SHHHH---I'm in the witness protection program---don't blow my cover"!


Luv it! Luv it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

loribelle said:


> There is no need to get upset. There are stereo-typical thoughts on just about everything. Young people do not knit, if youre blonde, youre dumb (Im a blonde, so nope that aint true!), all tall people play basketball (some people are so tall, they have no coordination), all rap music is violent (dont tell DC Talk that), etc. Its just a perception. It is a perception that can be changed, but wasting energy on getting upset about it? Na.


If you are a teacher and make a non job related error dopes will say "And YOU are a teacher?" I say " Yes, but I'm not proficient at ______ yet.". Or people when told you teach will recall the kindest teacher they had in kindergarten assuming kindergarten teachers just read to kids or they tell you about the meanest teacher who ruined their lives. My friend and I use to answer "what do you do for a living?" to potential dates by saying "I rip boxes for department stores and she sorts the pieces according to size for recycling."" these guys were not the ones we wanted to date.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

westwood said:


> Think of it as a compliment. Someone I worked with once said to me, "I can't imagine you doing any housework -- just sitting around looking pretty and doing needlework." (She should have seen me at home on my knees scrubbing toilets.


If he thinks you are pretty and does not expect you to do housework, don't tell him and ruin that impression. Marry him and do your needlework while he does the housework. Could work?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> I have found that people who reply with negative comments to something that I have learned to do or do, are just feeling less than because maybe they want to learn or want to do that but they don't feel they can. OR they are just plain rude. My own mother (who was a wonderful woman) once told me that I wasn't artistic or creative. Thus I didn't learn to draw, paint, knit, crochet, create anything for many, many too many years. I was told that my brother, who is an accomplished musician, got the talent I got the brains. Like talented people don't have brains. And I bought it. When I started my papercrafts of scrap booking and card creations, SHE asked me to make her Christmas cards and Birthday cards for the year! What I could create something? Hmmmm. She died before she knew I could learn to knit, and she would be astounded to think that I was learning to crochet.
> 
> So ignore the comment, and move along. Some people need to engage their minds before their mouths start moving.


It is often hardest to forgive moms and dads because we want them to think highly of us. But they really love us and maybe due to pressures of life or Pms say things stupidly. Who knows what was going on in her life that day she evaluated you. When my son said he wanted to be a pharmacist I laughed because he tends to joke and I thought he was kidding. When I saw he was serious I told him it was a great idea. Wish I had not laughed the first thing but it happened. I try to teach him to be forgiving by my example and directly telling him it's what God expects of us. my relative never forgives snd gets even and she has the disposition of a prune. Kids are greatly affected by sarcasm and criticism best removed from any adult who is in contact with them. I'm glad you reminded us how to be positive not negative with youngsters.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

headlemk said:


> A conscientious gun owner would make sure they use care in where they put and carry their gun. I had a friend who worked a nursery church an found a small loaded pistol in a baby's diaper bag. A local police officer and church member was called to the nursery to secure the weapon, then the mother was called. She did have a concealed-carry permit, but why on earth she put it in her baby's diaper bag was beyond their comprehension. She said "that lady's purse was more than big enough to hold the weapon." The lady was having domestic problems with her ex-husband, that was her reason for the permit, but stilll..................................


Absolutely no excuse for this carelessness. None. I can see why someone would put a gun in a diaper bag or knitting bag but that bag better never be out of the owner's control and better be near at hand if there is a tangible threat in the owner's lift. This is just dumb.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Peony21 said:


> Sewvirgo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, don't worry about it. I just taught a 23 year old, beautiful, fitness trainer, post grad student how to knit. She had been trying to learn on her own with books and videos and just couldn't get it. She is so excited to be knitting and is coming back once a week to keep learning. Some people just don't understand that creativity doesn't have anything to do with age or gender.
> ...


Maybe a knitting machine would be a way for him to begin?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> I shared some of the stories from this thread on the forum with my son, a retired Coast Guard rescue swimmer. He often sews for his 3 boys and one daughter, makes fleece overshirts, etc. He sent this story, about a lady knitter he knew before he retired. He was taking private flying lessons, and met this knitter. I haven't seen any comments about knitting in this situation yet.
> 
> " I knew a woman when I was stationed in Sacramento, CA wh flew small planes at the same Aero Club I flew from. She had family in Fresno and it was easier for her to fly down to visit than to drive. Once she would get up to altitude and on her heading, she would trim the plane up to fly mostly straight and level and then she would knit until she got to Fresno. "
> From my son Richard


Oh my! I'll never feel safe when a plane flies overhead again. . . 
When I get into my knitting I would not be aware of a plane flying towards me if I was the pilot. Hope she was ok.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good for you. Soounds like you have a good handle on your identy. I say everyone does what they want to do, how it looks to others is no matter. 
k


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

headlemk said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Juleen said:
> ...


I'm told that in Switzerland everyone has a gun. You are given your gun when you end your military duty ( which I think is mandatory) To my knowledge Switzerland has never been invaded, could it be because there is at least one gun in every household? I don't have a gun but when I was growing up it was a requirement of my father that we knew how use a gun and clean it. He came from a family of hunters and farmers. He also required that my sister and I knew how to change a car tire before we could drive the car alone. He was a very practical man.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

My father was the same about the tire, not guns. I have one now. 
k


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Glock 19. I take it and my knitting with me in my pick up when I make the long driving trips I so often have to make. I can chose between shooting the bad guy or poking him with my knitting needle.
> ...


I think I love you ! Ya gotta laugh at some of this stuff. 
Matilly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


Was the needlepoint for him to do or did she do it for him? On Match Game 
Gene Rayburn said he did needlepoint and they had a photo of him knitting to I think they said he was on a promotion show and just trying it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> True Julie! Never let anyone take away from the simple joys you find in life - NEVER! I LOVE KNITTING - just ask my sons and husband - HA! They know it keeps me sane!!!!! Somewhat....


When I was getting divorced after 7 years of abusive hell, I knit an afghan with the colors of the Irish flag and when I took it out years later I saw it was the size of a football field kept me from doing or saying things I would regret today. I may take it apart and make 3 afghans that could be lifted


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> My son's mother-in-law stated, " I wouldn't be caught dead in a knitted or croched stole because they are for old ladies" and they age a woman faster than wrinkles or gray hair." So, I just consider her "intellectually incompetent" and vowed never to honor her with anything I knit. I'm glad my daughter-in-law loves whatever I knit for her. I only knit for people who appreciate my artistic talent. Patricia


Oh no! The stoles I see would let her look old as she is, but with a flare for style. When I see older people dressed in modern clothing that suits their age not teeny bopper wear, I think they are young at heart, alive and living in these days not their past generation. She needs new knit items to make people know she's hep! If she's trying to insult you just kiss your hubby and thank God she birthd him, but he didnt get her personality


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a male friend who also belives that "Ladies" is not ok ... only "Women". I belive it is how you were raised.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Try being a guy and having your Marine Corps buddies learn you knit. HAW!


So, what do they do? chew tobacco and spit? Not trying to disrespect the marine corps but busting on you is akin to bullying, no? You do not need to be on the defensive. Do what you like and tell them to pick a finger!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Maybe that look is self-satisfaction and mild contentment. I knit and crochet, so I don't have to take meds. HAW!


Cute! Your comment and YOU! Nice halo. Keepin it shiny are you? Sweet!


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Doc Ruffmo said:
> 
> 
> > Try being a guy and having your Marine Corps buddies learn you knit. HAW!
> ...


He could tell them it is his cover and he is really a covert master of the ancient and deadly arts of Needle-Fu and Wool Strand System. And of course tell them he is under threat of death if he shares the guarded knowledge - they must prove themselves worthy to the Baa Chi master if they want to learn. That ought to fix them.


----------



## IrishRose49 (Nov 19, 2011)

Agree with all said, and how about "No, you don't look anything like Julia Roberts" for a comeback? She just said an ignorant, misinformed thing, which we must all do at one time or another. Be yourself. Hugs.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Doc Ruffmo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that look is self-satisfaction and mild contentment. I knit and crochet, so I don't have to take meds. HAW!
> ...


Please share what is a knitting board?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, share, what is a knitting board? 
I am writing Christmas cards on a card board, the top of my big card box. 
k


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SCouste said:


> Sorry for not posting pattern links for the hat and mittens made for my DGD... the mittens can be found on Allfreeknitting.com and are listed as Fingerless Gloves/Glittens... the hat is "A Deathly Hallows Graveyard Beret - Hermione Granger Hat" to which I added the flower and button.


I probably lack skills for searches but I tried to get fingerless gloves/ glitters to no avail.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> WOW! I'm in style and didn't even know it! LOL I do all of the above. Knit, sew, crochet and make bread (in my bread machine and by hand). Plus I make my own bath soap too. It is just so yummy! I can even cook from scratch and can vegetables. I do love to garden and can and dehydrate the fresh foods. I canned 179 pints of veggies this past summer and will can more this next summer. We will have different veggies next year though. I love home canned! Home cooked, Home Made! OK, I just love HOME! =)
> 
> And please don't hate me because I am pathetic!


You must have time on your hands. LOL just kidding you are multi talented and a role model for me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

CJSil said:


> Sure have, my brother-in-law one time asked me what is the thing called that old ladies do when they sit around with two sticks and yarn. I just looked at him and laughed and said, "Oh you mean knitting." Then I told him I love to knit. I never get mad or hurt because I know that all ages and types of people knit. Some are young, some are old, some are gorgeous and some may be plain but they all love to knit and normally knitters are the nicest people in the world. Knitting is a calming thing to do.


Two sticks snd yarn. Could be billiards for people who don't like hard balls.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

seems strange to me so many people armed ,being english we don't carry guns unless you are in one of the criminal gangs also its against the law to carry a knife unless you have just bought any for your kitchen, i'm surprised the health & safety haven't thought of knitting needles as a lethal weapon


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, can actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> 
> Knitting in public can be a hazardous pastime!
> Dave


Really! There is plenty of business for the mental care folks. They will never be unemployed does this mean you guys must use brown or black needles and yarn? And the ladies pink and violet so we know you apart? Crazy! Do men carry their knitting in brief cases so as not to be discovered? What a world! Why can't people just be who they are and do what they enjoy without judgmental idiots offending them!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Pipsmom said:


> My local yarn shop is always full of young women... Single and married. They have a men's night which is always packed and kid classes. Knitting is sooo in right now. Your friend is woefully out of it. I even see high school kids in the park knitting.


Why separate nights for men and women! Are they afraid yarn will lead to hanky pinky behind the bins? Are people with knitting likely to arouse the opposite sex? . . Seriously, why separate nights?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
> They informed him they were women, not ladies.
> I personally think calling someone a lady is much like calling a man "Sir," and is a term of respect.
> My husband felt really bad but I told him I thought their rudeness proved they weren't ladies.


Lovely avatar. I wish I could frame it. Hub use to bring me coffee on the porch when we dated and were first married but mom told him to sit down and she would get it for him. Then he stopped. Some women do not appreciate a respectful, considerate man. I DO!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Gingir said:


> I have had that type of reply myself...several times.... to me they are trying to say " Old fashioned thing" making yourself old?? that type of response.....
> 
> I used to let it bother me, but now I know that "KNitting, IS IN!!" and to heck with their thoughts....LOL....
> 
> Never feel down because of a thoughtless comment by someone else... Whatever your hobby or joy in doing is just that... A JOY for you .....


Even if knitting were not " in" I would be a knitter because I enjoy it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

GrandyGail said:


> Those types of statements have been following me for years. I used to knit Lopi sweaters professionally when my children were young and I needed to be at home with them. My husband was not too charitable about the amount of paraphanalia that I used to have to cart around all the time and the amount of mess it made in his organizational neatness. He always nastily referred to it as my "Craft S--t. Whenever Christmas or birthdays came around he wanted nothing handmade, wanted me to go out and buy him something real at the store. With this type of training my children followed suit. Now that they are married my sons have no problem with my sending out cleverly designed children's sweaters. And last year because my daughter was very short of money she asked me if I would help her with a hat and scarf for her husband. Quite some turnaround from the past. She will
> 
> never be a very good knitter but at least she knows that she will always be able to give her family gifts of love. Don't worry about these people. It is only their lack of knowledge that makes them not realize it is so special to have the knowledge and the appreciation of a fine hand-knitted design, unique in any way. Instead of feeling hurt, educate people.


I wonder why you say she will never be a very good knitter? Don't people improve with time and practice?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

yarnuser said:


> Wow! That remark got a lot of us talking. It is true that people do stereotype knitters as old females in rocking chairs. It is sad that people cannot be appreciated just as they are. As a male knitter, I keep my talents to myself to avoid the insults. I only share my skills with people who know me and accept me just as I am. Creativity should not be limited by gender, age, or anthing else.


How will people know that men who knit are normal and exist if you hide your light under a bushel. If it makes sense to you and it's legal and moral then you have no reason to hide your skills and boys in the next generation will owe you a debt of gratitude for your bravery. I think the men who quilt and appear on tv and at quilt shows are idols. Nothing changes if nothing changes. Hike up those man pants and get out there, please


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

love it jollypolly :-D


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Cindy F said:


> dwr said:
> 
> 
> > I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?
> ...


My friend's mom taught me to crochet and my aunt taught me to knit . I used a hook I got at woolworths and treasured it, plus some string from the butcher shop order, and later my aunt's throw away bent pink plastic knitting needles and a ball of her yarn from something she had undone. I made doll clothes for the thin pre Barbie doll. I think mine was in my birthday cake where the doll skirt was the cake and icing. I was 7 or 8 years old. Loved the copies of 4 x 6 inch pattern magazines she cast off. Recently she gave me her old knitting bag which she kept for 60 years until she gave up knitting. I'm fond of it cause I remember wishing I had one in the 50s when we were poor. life is like a meandering brook. Who knows where it leads us or will go from here.? The kid you teach today will pass it on years from now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> For me I usually run into people who wish they knew how to knit or crochet. Who knew? I have offered to teach people but they always say they don't have the time. How can you not have the time? I get a lot of knitting, crocheting, cross stitch (computer stuff) done while watching tv in the evening. Plus during the day when enjoying a few minutes to myself when the girl kitties let me!
> 
> JanetLee


They may be afraid of not being able to learn it and looking bad to you. I tried to teach a coworker but I could not teach her how to hold the yarn around her hand. I feel badly that I can do it but not teach it. I hope she found another teacher and did not give up.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Billie B said:


> How about we just renovate the gun store into a knitting store and you all can just sit and have knitting klatches and tuck the guns away. Maybe it's a regional thing, but the idea of toting around a Glock 19 or any other gun for that matter scares the hell out of me. I'm sure you use your guns responsibly, but it seems like every day there's a new story (eg Virginia Tech -again- this morning) where some crazy gets hold of a gun and ruins someone's life. This guy shot and killed a cop with 5  kids and then killed himself.
> 
> I guess that was just my soapbox speech for the day, but I do believe in what I say.
> Billie


Me too! But I understand the need to feel safe. It could save their lives if they met a crazy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

aqarianchick said:


> The sweet sensation and shear pleasure I experience when one of my handmade gifts is received with appreciation is priceless. Knowing I made the item for far less than the recipient would pay for it store bought, delightful.
> 
> That woman is ignorant, very foolish and insensitive. She will never feel as good as those who create treasures of warmth - created with love. She is to be pitied. If next time you see her, maybe you could offer to either teach her to knit or crochet OR have her check out the lionbrand.com video tutorial and teach herself to knit and or crochet.
> 
> Happy Holidays,


Is it so that you can make cheaper than buy? For me it is the opposite. Costs a lot to make and could buy core made cheaper. Not the quality or style tho.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting Guy said:


> You should see the looks and hear the comments when people see a large 40+ year-old man like me knitting! It cracks me up, though, when narrow-minded folks immediately jump to conclusions when they see me. Imagine if they knew I was also into theatre!


Just wear those steel toed shoes and drive a pick up. No questions will be asked.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

troi said:


> Knitting Guy said:
> 
> 
> > You should see the looks and hear the comments when people see a large 40+ year-old man like me knitting! It cracks me up, though, when narrow-minded folks immediately jump to conclusions when they see me. Imagine if they knew I was also into theatre!
> ...


Good for him! I use to think men were brave, but now I see some are afraid to take out their knitting tools and crochet hooks. I'm so disillusioned!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Muddyann said:
> ...


Sounds like fun! I like that game. Thank you for the explanation. 
At christmas they played a game one year where you brought a gift and they all were shown but when your name was called you could take one of those gifts or one someone else had chosen. I did not enjoy that game because people were losing things they liked. Guess it was not my speed. I never played it again.white elephant sounds nicer.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> > My husband once received a lecture from some female co-workers because he very politely asked, "Can I get you ladies some coffee?"
> ...


Stitch?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

rosebay44 said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > irisbel said:
> ...


That may have been the site where I did the same ... Left it immediately. Birds of a feather flock together.

Remember the old Tom T Hall country song "faster horses, younger women, older whiskey and more money" were what the ol timer told the young man was important. Later in life the " younger man" agrees. To me it would be little children, loving family, creative interests, and yea, more money


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > jollypolly said:
> ...


I'm assuming people in Switzerland do not shoot one on other like in New York. Why is that? we had two men robbed of cell phones and money on the street at 8:30 ish by men who put guns to their heads or backs. How does Switzerland avoid this kind of problem?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

black kitty said:


> troi said:
> 
> 
> > dwr said:
> ...


I love it. I've been knitting since I was 8 and am 54 now. I always retort with something when they make a comment that refers to knitting as something old people do. 
Those who know me don't say anything insulting as they know that I also am into trucks, tractors, taking my Jeep offroad, hanging out in the woods at our cabin with the bears and coyotes and always travel with at least 5 of my 30 cameras. My recent acquisition is a .38 Smith & Wesson.

Now, what about those Knitters?

I just bought an ebook for my Kindle titled The Misanthrope's Guide to Life (Go Away!) by Meghan Rowland. The description lured me in - learn how to have the ability to make those pain in the you-know-whats go away or see it your way.
:thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

troi said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Doc Ruffmo said:
> ...


Yep! Might work.


----------



## GrandyGail (Nov 27, 2011)

love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

It seems that it is human nature to judge others by our own values and standards. It is wonderful that we do not all have to be alike, and can do what pleases us. Too bad our critics haven't learned to respect the preferences and choices of others. I am so grateful we are not obligated to be like everyone else. 


linkan said:


> I just turned 40 and i have some of the younger family say things to me like , your too young to be doing that stuff !
> Ridiculous , i love it , what does it matter my age ?? I started to crochet when i was a little girl , and there was nothing wrong with that apparently , but to KNIT ... OH DEAR !! You would think i signed up for a retirement home ... I just laugh , tell them to hush up , i love it and if they want something purty to let me know
> 
> Its amazing how some of these same "kids" have asked me "when are you gonna make me something  ??"


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> It seems that it is human nature to judge others by out own values and standards. It is wonderful that we do not all have to be alike, and can do what pleases us. Too bad our critics haven't learned to respect the preferences and choices of others. I am so grateful we are not obligated to be like everyone else.
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> ...


That reminds me of the time I was told that I shouldn't be listening to the radio station that was playing in my truck one day. The guy told me that I shouldn't pretend that I'm young and should be listening to the classic rock station.
I told him that I had been listening to that particular station since the day it first aired in 1984 - way before he was even born - and that classic rock wasn't my type of music when it wasn't "classic". 
He just stood there speechless. One of the other guys told him that I "told him". ;-)
I've never followed the crowd, I don't worry about what others think and don't criticize others.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.marianneart.dk/ "No, come to think of you, you don't have that creative glint in your eye. But that's ok. Artistic natures and multi-tasking is not for everyone."



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

After reading your input, reminded me of an incident that happened years ago. I was with the wife of one of my husbands business associates and had my knitting with me. I showed her the afghan I was working on for Project Linus. She looked me in the eye and said "crocheting is for old ladies and you couldn't catch me ever doing that". I couldn't believe my ears. I am 11 years younger than her and to hear her say this to me, really hit me below the belt. So, how do you like this story? I find many people are "clueless", don't you?

Dolori


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Plague said:


> http://www.marianneart.dk/


Ooooo.....A tank cozy! I love it.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh why stop at tanks? http://www.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=Jerilea+zempel&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&oi=image_result_group&sa=X



nittineedles said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.marianneart.dk/
> ...


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Dolori said:


> After reading your input, reminded me of an incident that happened years ago. I was with the wife of one of my husbands business associates and had my knitting with me. I showed her the afghan I was working on for Project Linus. She looked me in the eye and said "crocheting is for old ladies and you couldn't catch me ever doing that". I couldn't believe my ears. I am 11 years younger than her and to hear her say this to me, really hit me below the belt. So, how do you like this story? I find many people are "clueless", don't you?
> 
> Dolori


"knitting isn't just for old ladies anymore. Get with it - it's fashionable for the young and the Hollywood crowd." Yes, I do find many people totally clueless. "I see clueless people everywhere, and they don't even know that they are clueless." lol


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Chain saw covers, too much. But then it is good to keep them dry. 
K


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> GrandyGail said:
> 
> 
> > Those types of statements have been following me for years. I used to knit Lopi sweaters professionally when my children were young and I needed to be at home with them. My husband was not too charitable about the amount of paraphanalia that I used to have to cart around all the time and the amount of mess it made in his organizational neatness. He always nastily referred to it as my "Craft S--t. Whenever Christmas or birthdays came around he wanted nothing handmade, wanted me to go out and buy him something real at the store. With this type of training my children followed suit. Now that they are married my sons have no problem with my sending out cleverly designed children's sweaters. And last year because my daughter was very short of money she asked me if I would help her with a hat and scarf for her husband. Quite some turnaround from the past. She will
> ...


I do not quilt. My mother quilted beautifully. But she left me so many quilts that there really is no reason for me to make them. (I do not wish to compare nor be compared to my mother's craft - so I leave it alone.) Thank goodness she gave up knitting years and years ago because I'd hate to have to compare myself with her (which I would do) and find myself wanting in a craft I enjoy so much. I am sorry that she never took the time to teach me to knit or sew. It would have been a great joy to have those memories.

A person's knitting is between her and her knitting. I love to knit. Certainly I'd like to a perfect knitter, but I am not and it's not going to stop me. Nor should lack of perfection stop anyone who enjoys the pastime.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Clueless is right. Now that that the knit hats on in for youngsters, everyone wants to knit or crochet. High schoolers saying I wish I knew how. Learn. 
I was at my former knitting class and some sourpuss told me vests were out of style. She seemed to have an issue with me. I'm quiet, poilite, patient, and non intrusive. Just made a comment I am learning and want to do a vest. Out of style, she said. Looked like she dressed from the donation bag, but nevertheless, all the magazines show vests, maybe not my style but over shirt blouses, tees, everywhere. Don't take offense at these people. I just want a warm vest, in style or not, love them. Especially for working out in the barn, yard, or wherever. So Calif is not always sweater climate in the winter. 
k


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


I would have said "I thought you might be artistic, and creative...but I guess not!" Judy


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm assuming people in Switzerland do not shoot one on other like in New York. Why is that? we had two men robbed of cell phones and money on the street at 8:30 ish by men who put guns to their heads or backs. How does Switzerland avoid this kind of problem?


Training, tradition, decent education, etc and because they ALL have guns and know how to use them, not just the criminals. It's called mutually assured destruction. The idea behind concealed carry is not that people will pull guns and start shooting each other, but that criminals know that citizens may keep self protection and some will actually be armed. It becomes much more risk to mess with anyone on the street since the bad guys not know which law abiding people are carrying. They can pretty much guess when it comes to other criminal. Home invasions go down when gun laws loosen. So does most crime.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry NascarGranny - DD is Darling Daughter. GD = Grand-daughter SIL can be sister or son in law. DH is Darling Husband or Darned - depending on what he has done recently..


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good story. 
K


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> MarySandra said:
> 
> 
> > headlemk said:
> ...


Good question, I don't know.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW!!! When will some of these people get a clue? The term "lady" is a compliment considering most women today are NOT ladies by any stretch. Most are words that can't be written here.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah I had been wondering too.We called husbands OH or other half.DIL is daughter in law.


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry NascarGranny - DD is Darling Daughter. GD = Grand-daughter SIL can be sister or son in law. DH is Darling Husband or Darned - depending on what he has done recently..


To clarify .... in England, OH is Other Half for spouse. Thanks for enlightening some of us... I tried to guess some of them.


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> Ah I had been wondering too.We called husbands OH or other half.DIL is daughter in law.


OOoops - I didn't notice your input about OH.


----------



## ShawnaJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> talent comes back in style....isnt it something how many knitted items are out there this year. A checker at Wal Mart oh how I wish I could make a beanie Told her to get a Learn to Knit book and go for it. really!!!! you think!! Hope she got started.


If you can afford to, go get it for her and give it to her for Christmas! Alot of times they want to, but can't afford to. If not, put together a li'l set for her..she'll love you for it!


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Plague said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > GrandyGail said:
> ...


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

When someone questions and/or comments about your hobby have you ever asked them what they do?
I have. Most of the time the answer is "nothing" or they "hang out" or go shopping, surf the 'net, etc.
I tell them that I can knit & surf the 'net, knit & read, knit & talk, knit & watch TV, knit & socialize with friends & family, knit while riding in the car, knit while talking on my cell on speaker phone, knit with my eyes closed.
They usually have nothing to say after that. I took my knitting to work a couple days and one employee walked by and thought she'd interrupt me if she spoke to me. I never lost eye contact and didn't miss a stitch.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That was a good story about your son and the sweaters. Did you get more knitted for him to sell? Apparently he is a saleman now?? Just a good guess.


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

My grandmother was a knitting, my mother a crocheter, and I do both. Years ago I made 9 sweaters as Christmas presents -- 5 adult and 4 children in various sizes (all family members).... My daughter is the only one I have ever seen wear one of them. That was the last year I knit anything for the rest of them. There is too much work and expense involved for them not to be appreciated and worn. My daughter will continue to get more... she particularly likes the Wallaby and her's is nearly worn out, so that may be one of the urgent after-Christmas projects. I now knit for the love of knitting, selling or donating what I make to people who appreciate them. DIL wanted to learn how to knit and knit half a garter stitch scarf and now considers herself a knitter and has never knit another item! LOL
I enjoy the forum and every day I learn something new or ways to perfect what I already know. Keep up the good work!! A very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> That was a good story about your son and the sweaters. Did you get more knitted for him to sell? Apparently he is a saleman now?? Just a good guess.


More were eventually knitted but not for sale. Oversized socks were also a big hit for those who studied in the library with regular socks and boots soaked with snow and rain! 
Yes he did his business degree and has found his niche.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> WOW!!! When will some of these people get a clue? The term "lady" is a compliment considering most women today are NOT ladies by any stretch. Most are words that can't be written here.


heh, heh, we are all getting old. "Lady" is a tricky word. Some of the resistance to it goes back to "act like a lady", "ladies don't do that" which was anything interesting or freeing, treat someone "like a lady" meaning as if she were helpless and couldn't make her own decisions, and all that old fashioned stuff. Some of the resistance is related to "ladies" being "ladies of the night" or those guys who pimp out their "ladies". "Lady" can also mean one of those women who are snooty and protected and not ever versed in the "womanly arts" of cooking, sewing, weaving etc. The ladies who call in a "girl" or a "woman" or a char to do her work.

"Lady" is one of the more loaded words in American English, at least. A good word to stay away from unless one is confident of the cultural -- age, class, neighborhood, feminist orientation, part of the country and so forth--associations it might have for the hearer. These days its meaning of "woman worthy of respect" usually gets lost.


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Next time sweetly say "you know, the younger generation is picking this up like you wouldn't believe, but of course they always catch on to things faster". I have been asked several times by teenagers to teach them how to knit and crochet.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I take my knitting to work with me and work on it on my lunch. I sit in the conference room where one of our printers sits. Co-workers come in and out getting their printing. They have all asked at one time or another what I'm knitting. Some hint that they'd like something from me.
Personally I don't much care what anyone thinks. 
I live in Las Vegas and it can get pretty chilly here. I have made some fingerless mitts which my husband asked about. Once the weather got chilly he asked me to make him a pair of wool gloves to wear when he walks in the evenings with out dog. I'd never made anything with fingers but dove right in, watched a utube video for the fingers and had a pair made up in about 2 weeks. He wears them and is very appreciative of them.
No I don't care what other people think, in fact I kinda feel sorry for them. They will never feel the satisfaction of creating something out of a thin piece of wool string!!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

If you'd like to respond with some current information just mention the celebrities who knit like: Cameron Diaz, Sarah Jessica Parker, Julia Roberts and Kristen Thomas to name a few. That should be a perfect retort . (I apologize if this has already been mentioned. I looked at the 37 pages of responses after I responded)


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Who cares wha the celebs do? I don't!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel for you. That was a silly comment to make and we can all learn to be in better control of our mouths, I guess. I remember a time when I had made each of my three sons pullovers with pictures on the front. An older women commented on seeing them that someone's Grandmother had been busy. I was quite offended because I was a young mother at the time and a I sure wasn't a grandmother. Besides, my mother never knitted for my children although she did knit. I guess we just need to ignore it and be more comfortable with who we are. Perhaps we are just special people.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I few years agoI had started going to the local senior center. I sat with some older ladies and they were very nice. I wanted to do something for them for Christmas and I love to make soup, so I fill I think two containers with two differenet soups and put them in a pretty Christmas bag. The first thing one lady said was 'what did you do clean out your freezer?' I was so hurt, but never told her. I went to a lot of trouble to make the soup and get the pretty bags. I won't ever do that again!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I few years agoI had started going to the local senior center. I sat with some older ladies and they were very nice. I wanted to do something for them for Christmas and I love to make soup, so I fill I think two containers with two differenet soups and put them in a pretty Christmas bag. The first thing one lady said was 'what did you do clean out your freezer?' I was so hurt, but never told her. I went to a lot of trouble to make the soup and get the pretty bags. I won't ever do that again!


I think one of the things to remember is the time we would like to cut our own tongue's out for things we've said. I'm 65 and at times I think of things I've said without thinking and believe me they haunt me. Maybe it's the same for the lady who made the remark about cleaning out your freezer, you never really know. Particularly if she seems very nice.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

She is that way. I had taken the ladies to a nice restaurant about an hour away from where we live and didn't ask anyone for help on gas. Two gave me some money on gas, but this woman never as much as said thank you. It was a days outing that they wouldn't have had, as they didn't drive that far. I even let them use my discount card for lunch and I was the only one who left a tip. I was so embarrased, as we had a super waitress. That was the last time I done that. A thank you is just the polite thing to do. It took a lot for me to make the soup, as I had been injured the February before. NO no one ever mentioned the soup after that. I am still nice to this woman when I see her, but I won't do that again. It really hurt my feelings that she would think I would give her something at Christmas instead of throwing it in the trash.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> She is that way. I had taken the ladies to a nice restaurant about an hour away from where we live and didn't ask anyone for help on gas. Two gave me some money on gas, but this woman never as much as said thank you. It was a days outing that they wouldn't have had, as they didn't drive that far. I even let them use my discount card for lunch and I was the only one who left a tip. I was so embarrased, as we had a super waitress. That was the last time I done that. A thank you is just the polite thing to do. It took a lot for me to make the soup, as I had been injured the February before. NO no one ever mentioned the soup after that. I am still nice to this woman when I see her, but I won't do that again. It really hurt my feelings that she would think I would give her something at Christmas instead of throwing it in the trash.


Your right, this just doesn't sound like a nice person and your certainly don't need to invest time with someone who makes you feel bad.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a group of friends and we meet once a month for lunch out and at Christmas we go to one house for a potluck and "white elephant" gift exchange. You choose a gift from the pile and you can "steal" a gift from another if you haven't chosen yet. Everyone is really nice but one lady always has a negative comment about the gift she has chosen, tries to give it away, says she doesn't like it, etc., and it is embarrassing for whoever supplied that gift --it is secret Santa type thing. I always feel badly for the person who supplied that gift and grateful it wasn't me!!! At least til this year and I was the victim! I sure didn't let on.....


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

What, pray tell, does a "knitter" look like? I am a 46 year old African-American female who loves her high heels and short skirts and leggings. I also don't look like a grandma, which I am 6 times over. "Do I look like a knitter" Sheesh!


----------



## traceylyn6472 (Dec 3, 2011)

there are four of us who do things together and I have noticed that in recent months one of us has been acting strange. You know, midinterpreting what was said by another, getting angry about nothing, just not acting like she is on the same planet! She has been diagnosed with early altzhimers. What a shock! Knowing that it still hurts when our dear friend calls one of us a liar or she starts a conversation about nothing any of the other of us know anything about. So just know things are not always as they seem to be.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some people are just born with a silver foot in their mouth, they don't always mean to say hurtful things it just happens.


Oh, I gotta remember this one. I gotta remember this one. My imagination is working overtime. A silver foot stuck in someone's mouth!!! ROFL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I have a group of friends and we meet once a month for lunch out and at Christmas we go to one house for a potluck and "white elephant" gift exchange. You choose a gift from the pile and you can "steal" a gift from another if you haven't chosen yet. Everyone is really nice but one lady always has a negative comment about the gift she has chosen, tries to give it away, says she doesn't like it, etc., and it is embarrassing for whoever supplied that gift --it is secret Santa type thing. I always feel badly for the person who supplied that gift and grateful it wasn't me!!! At least til this year and I was the victim! I sure didn't let on.....


jUST GOES TO SHOW...BAD MANNERS AREN'T ONLY FOR THE YOUNG AND ILLITERATE.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Plague said:


> Dolori said:
> 
> 
> > After reading your input, reminded me of an incident that happened years ago. I was with the wife of one of my husbands business associates and had my knitting with me. I showed her the afghan I was working on for Project Linus. She looked me in the eye and said "crocheting is for old ladies and you couldn't catch me ever doing that". I couldn't believe my ears. I am 11 years younger than her and to hear her say this to me, really hit me below the belt. So, how do you like this story? I find many people are "clueless", don't you?
> ...


Foot-in-mouth disease afflicts so many people these days. "And what do you do for a cause you consider worthwile, may I ask?"


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The greatest hostility I encounter is from radical marxist feminists who really object to men knitting because they feel we're encroaching on women's territory and should be stopped, with violence if necessary. It doesn't matter whether the lady, sorry woman, can actually knit herself, she needs to express solidarity with her 'sisters', this is usually limited to screamed abuse, but buckets of paint have occasionally been involved!
> ...


Bad Manners knows no boundaries---sex, age, religion, etc. And the ORIGINAL knitters were men--i forget whether the article i read said roman soldiers or fishermen of the north seas were first, but they were men and knitters. Who would have dared to call these guys wimps? Later, women began to knit for their husbands who were out at sea fishing. These were the men and women who developed the "fisherman" patterns that are so challenging today. All the guys who knit today, STAND UP AND TAKE A BOW!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > BobnDejasMom said:
> ...


gLITCH? rofl


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, but at least you know you aren't the only one. Sad when people have to be so snippy. My dad's sister had a razor tounge and could cut anyone to the quik! There have been times I wish I had her tongue, but I really don't want to be like she was. She is now deceased and I'm sure hell got one when she died! That was the only time at a funeral when the preacher said she was a Christian woman I wanted to stand up and say otherwise. No one cried when she died - sad isn't it?


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

Life is so short. it does not cost a penny to smile and say have a good day to people that you come in contact with. lol Jan


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

They should have been flattered. He sounds like a nice guy.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember a speaker we had at a missionary women's group who spoke with disdain of the "sitters and knitters" -- meaning those who get nothing of value done as opposed to those who are up, moving, hustling and bustling. So I deliberately took knitting to the next session.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

mbostono said:


> I remember a speaker we had at a missionary women's group who spoke with disdain of the "sitters and knitters" -- meaning those who get nothing of value done as opposed to those who are up, moving, hustling and bustling. So I deliberately took knitting to the next session.


Hee hee ,good for you.I like it.i am a rebel myself even at 77


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> mbostono said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a speaker we had at a missionary women's group who spoke with disdain of the "sitters and knitters" -- meaning those who get nothing of value done as opposed to those who are up, moving, hustling and bustling. So I deliberately took knitting to the next session.
> ...


Well, and it flew in the face of what a Psychology prof I'd had in college had to say on the subject. He encouraged his students to bring knitting to his class because, studies showed, that it helped you focus and hear what was being said because your mind didn't wander. I was prepared to do battle with her, if necessary, to stand up for the sitters and knitters.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

my answer to her would have been.OOPS sorry your right you don't look creative enough to knit!!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Perhaps a way to think about this?
Wise men speak because they have something to say;
Fools because they have to say something.
~Plato



dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very good quote!


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

People who go around with both feet in their mouths, haven't a leg to stand on.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Is that called hoof-in-mouth disease?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

siksika said:


> People who go around with both feet in their mouths, haven't a leg to stand on.


 :thumbup: I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Debbie J said:
> ...


But that would be an insult to female dogs everywhere!!! They are much nicer than many human females I know! As for the insult --- they used to make fun of me in school for crocheting, at least until I made a vest (they were popular then) that was in Macy's for 1/10th of the price. I went into Macy's and reverse engineered the pattern. I think the yarn cost me about $4.00 US... Then everyone wanted one... I told them they could crochet it for themselves. :-D


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good for you. I doubt if anyone would have wanted to pay you for your time let alone the cost of the yarn. I can't help but every Christmas thinking of a rude remark an uncle made to me and my dad didn't speak up for me - we were at his home, which is where I now live. Some people do have an overloaded mouth. Nothing hits the brain, but just flies out the mouth. Some days we have to ignore them and I know that is difficult.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I swear...not really but horsefeathers lol..
Some people just need to get over themselves...like knitting is JUST for grannys in orthopedic shoes, bespectled with bifocals...rocking in a chair and ready to die!!!
HAVE THEY NOT HEARD of Stitch n Bitch...and so many other kewl knitting people, books and sites....
Pity then for being UNinformed LOL.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

siksika said:


> People who go around with both feet in their mouths, haven't a leg to stand on.


I love this!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Some people just need to get over themselves...like knitting is JUST for grannys in orthopedic shoes, bespectled with bifocals...rocking in a chair and ready to die!!!


 :shock: I've been knitting for almost 50 years and just realized I am one of those grannys with orthopedic inserts in my shoes. I've worn glasses since I was 11 years old, now progressive bifocals and I LOVE my rocking chair. :?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

ME too hon ...knitting and crocheting for 50+ yrs.....but my point was NOT just US grannys knit lol
No offense intended..or I would be offending myself too LOL..



nittineedles said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Some people just need to get over themselves...like knitting is JUST for grannys in orthopedic shoes, bespectled with bifocals...rocking in a chair and ready to die!!!
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love it, never hurts to have a glock handy! If nothing else, poke their eyes out with knitting needles!~!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Glock...or a lil 357 magnum...best security system we have LOL...but using knitting needles ...hahaha too fun..



kac47874 said:


> Love it, never hurts to have a glock handy! If nothing else, poke their eyes out with knitting needles!~!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

No offence taken. Just a sad realization that I now fit the profile. :lol:


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Good for you. I doubt if anyone would have wanted to pay you for your time let alone the cost of the yarn. I can't help but every Christmas thinking of a rude remark an uncle made to me and my dad didn't speak up for me - we were at his home, which is where I now live. Some people do have an overloaded mouth. Nothing hits the brain, but just flies out the mouth. Some days we have to ignore them and I know that is difficult.


I had an aunt who was from Newcastle area ,a geordie as they say.Her sister was hurt once and she said Dinna worry aboot it hinney,he has now behind his ee;s (Nothing behind his eyes}A no brainer.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe me too and I LOVE it!
I have learned over the years to embrace my age...NO matter what number it is.

Hugs



nittineedles said:


> No offence taken. Just a sad realization that I now fit the profile. :lol:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dwr, 

Please don't feel bad about her comment. She's probably just jealous because she can't knit. One of these days, she will probably wish that she knew how to, and come running to you for help!

That's the way I would look at it!

I teach knitting, and am finding that more young people than ever are interested in learning! Why would anyone not want to knit or crochet? It's relaxing, therapeutic, rewarding in that you feel a sense of accomplishment when a project is finished, and it can be profitable as well. There are more positives than negatives, when it comes to knitting. I am proud of my skill knowledge and if someone else doesn't want to learn it, I'm baffled because I think everyone needs to experience this wonderful craft. Hold your head high, and realize that it's probably envy.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would just take it for what it's worth or maybe would have said "that's too bad, you don't know what you're missing out on and it saves a lot of money for having to go to a therapist" I have a co-worker just like that. There isn't any craft she hasn't already done in her life and she has no interest but yet she buys hats and scarves at the store and even some from me all the time. I think some people just envy others that can and don't want to admit it. Don't dwell on it, it's not a very important thing this is what you enjoy so do it.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

it is sad really that this silly woman's comment was merely her trying to show off.
It is further sad thsat she feels the need to do so


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Guess what? We had our Sunday School Christmas Party after church today. I took my knitting so I could work on my last WIP for Christmas during the set up and wait time for 12:00 church to be over. One of the men walked over to me and said something about "Well look at Grandma sitting here knitting." And he just kept on saying little things about being old and knitting and he took the golf club cover and put them on his hands like they were mittens./and was waving them around. I decided to just smile and tell him I was a grandmother and proud of it. I don't think he had a clue that he was being obnoxious. He is not a well man so I just smiled at him and let it go. But I did have several ladies want me to knit for them. No time for that.... Pittypat


----------



## Pamela991 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would think that with the best seller book "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs would have many people wanting to start knitting! It was a great read and I even think that one of the reviewers stated "You'll wish you knew how to knit"! 

When I come home feeling sort of bad about what someone may have said, my son always says "Mom.... people"! We laugh and it always makes me feel better! 

Let's all keep knitting... I think it's actually making a comeback and pretty soon everyone will think we are all so "cool"!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

mbostono said:


> I remember a speaker we had at a missionary women's group who spoke with disdain of the "sitters and knitters" -- meaning those who get nothing of value done as opposed to those who are up, moving, hustling and bustling. So I deliberately took knitting to the next session.


GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Judy


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Dwr,
> 
> Please don't feel bad about her comment. She's probably just jealous because she can't knit. One of these days, she will probably wish that she knew how to, and come running to you for help!
> 
> ...


Or their fear of failure if they try......Judy


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Here in Vermont Knitting is accepted and many do knit and crochet...Just tonight a friend again suggested we start a knitting circle.....I sell alot of my work....Post my knitting projects on FB.....Knit where ever I am....Friends house....Restaurants.....I would laugh loudly at anyone that called me old or mocked me for knitting....I do have extremely thick skin so they would get the brunt end of that conversation...If its for old ladies only...I say WOOT!!WOOT!!To all this talented woman as it is an extremly intricate craft....I wear knitted garments and use them daily in my world and have my entire life....I am such a knitting addict.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto!!


nittineedles said:


> siksika said:
> 
> 
> > People who go around with both feet in their mouths, haven't a leg to stand on.
> ...


 :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Oh..you have not embraced my philosophy..."do not take anything personally"...this means that, she is just expressing her own hang ups and prejudices..it has nothing to do with you personally...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Next time one of those "educated" people makes a comment about 'Little old ladies knitting" inform them that originally ALL knitting was done by MEN, buisiness men no less. Women only came into the picture when they could not keep up!


I read somewhere [maybe on Wikipedia, I don't remember] that the first "Fishermen" pattern knitters were fishermen of the North Sea, a tough, hardy lot that probably never sat in a rocking chair in their lives. I know that an Englishman started the fishermen's knit craze in England after seeing the beautiful patterns that fishermen's families used. He started the myth that the patterns were meant to identify bodies that washed ashore when a man fell overboard and was lost at sea. [Actually a wet wool sweater would sink pretty fast, we know]
People bought the sweaters thinking they were helping destitute, fatherless families when they were actually making the Englishman rich.
 Sheesh! I don't believe it. A patient saw my project in its clear plastic bag lying on the side of the desk and just told me with a big smile his Nana used to knit. [I'm 71 now.]


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Love it, never hurts to have a glock handy! If nothing else, poke their eyes out with knitting needles!~!


And take a chance on bending/breaking my ndls? NO WAY!!!
[email protected]#$% OFF!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What a great story!


Dsynr said:


> Beetytwird said:
> 
> 
> > Next time one of those "educated" people makes a comment about 'Little old ladies knitting" inform them that originally ALL knitting was done by MEN, buisiness men no less. Women only came into the picture when they could not keep up!
> ...


----------



## Sharon T (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't get over the amount of close-minded people. I am always so in awe of anyone who has any type of talent. I think it's somewhat a sign of intelligence to be curious and want to learn. I'm not too old (pushing 50 :[ but I'm very old-school and am very turned off by the superficial and somewhat condescending attitude of our younger generation (not trying to generalize, I know there are plenty of exceptions), but generally, there's not that appreciation for the work/love involved in a hand made gift. As many here mentioned, part of the reason I'm anxious to start up again is the hard time I have thinking of gifts for many of my nieces/nephews for Christmas. I see how popular the slouch beanies are at this time and think I might do this for next year. I typically give money with a little something that they can actually open. @ Dreamweaver: I LOVE the comment your granddaughter made - how she was bragging about you making her the same hats (and a lot cheaper! LOL) Good for her for 'getting it'.


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

I sure would like to wear one of those bracelet. Where can i find one of those? Thanks for that article.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are just born with a silver foot in their mouth, they don't always mean to say hurtful things it just happens.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

I live in Tukwila, Washington. I sure wished I knew some knitters in Tukwila. Would sure be nice to find somebody when I have a problem with knitting. It seems I'm the only one that knits in my area where I live. Sorry i didn't get to know my mother-in -law sooner. As my husband said she was a wonderful knitter.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks!! I too have been wanting to know these things  Happy Holidays Jynx ~K


Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry NascarGranny - DD is Darling Daughter. GD = Grand-daughter SIL can be sister or son in law. DH is Darling Husband or Darned - depending on what he has done recently..


----------



## Sharon T (Dec 21, 2011)

@Lovemygrays: I agree with you 100%. My Dad passed 6 years ago, and my Mom is always 'lonely, bored', etc... If she had some sort of hobby, I'm sure it would help tremendously. Very good point you make!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


love this... :thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

dwr said:


> I ran into an acquaintance at a ballgame tonight. I asked her if she was a knitter. Her response was, "C'mon! Do I look like a knitter?" Then, after she realized that I knit, she tried back peddling by saying that she had always wanted to learn. By that time, the damage had already been done. I'm trying not to be thin skinned but my feelings are really hurt by her comment. Do any of the rest of you ever experience insults about knitting? And what are knitters supposed to look like?


Of course, I would have said, "Yes."


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

my granddaughter appreciates my knitting. She has worn a beautiful multicolored pull on sweater to school and I could have made 5 more but no thanks. Then there is the fingerless gloves craze and I made about 10 of those for mostly kids Hey Kids appreciate our knitting. My daughter doesn't but my grandkids sure do. But my daughter who recently had a baby decided Mom's knitting wasn't so bad to get 4 hoodies for her baby and countless has and booties.
Now I get orders from her regularly. So people change their minds about knitting. Mostly in a nice way


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

dianelscarlett said:


> I sure would like to wear one of those bracelet. Where can i find one of those? Thanks for that article.


Would love one of those too. Just remember some people are just rude & have no class...until they want a handmade wedding or baby gift.


----------



## craftkid86 (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually was at work and was crocheting a baby blanket for a coworker while on my break and one of the security guys stopped in his tracks and looked at me and says "How old are you?" and I responded "25. I know...I'm not the average 25 year old." and he says "And you do that?!" pointing at the hook. I smiled and nodded and a guest ( I work at a time share resort) walked by and stopped and smiled widely and said she loved what I was working on and she was stunned at the way my fingers moved. "I don't have the patience" she said and the security guard just shook his head and walked on. I was a little put off at first, like...what is that supposed to mean? But the way I see it...if anything were to ever happen with the world ending or something I'd be able to stay warm and occupied while everyone else suffered from not having their electronics


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Celebrities who knit on the set- Julia Roberts ( she was in a movie when she knitted), Darryl Hannah. Read an article about Julia teaching Tom Hanks to knit and the entire crew of the film.
People who don't knit or crochet are bored.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I would have asked her what a knitter looks like. But then my mouth tends to run way faster than my brain lately. Blame it on aging.....


----------



## Skullabyes (Mar 15, 2011)

I work at a LYS as a designer... I am tattooed and love to accessorize with "skull and crossbone" items (hence, "Skullabyes"). The owner is a beautiful, creative woman with tattoos on most of her body. We have a beautiful shop and cater to every "kind"of knitter, both traditional and alternative. Do we look like knitters? Hmmm... probably not!


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes they have no idea. I joined a knit'n'natter group held in my local library and the others are hilariously amusing, good company and very talented.

Better than bingo or chasing lost dreams


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Skullabyes said:


> I work at a LYS as a designer... I am tattooed and love to accessorize with "skull and crossbone" items (hence, "Skullabyes"). The owner is a beautiful, creative woman with tattoos on most of her body. We have a beautiful shop and cater to every "kind"of knitter, both traditional and alternative. Do we look like knitters? Hmmm... probably not!


I too love all knit and crochet skulls. We should swap files someday!! And I have tattoos and have knitted and crocheted for many many many years, long before I got old! I am 55. :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------

